# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  أمي الحبيبة

## بياض الثلج

*((بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم))* 
*وقل اعملوا فسير الله عملكم* 

*صدق الله العظيم* 




*أحبتي أعضاء وزوار ومشرفي منتديات الحصن الأردنية* 


*تحية طيبة نرسلها لكم عبر حروف المودة التي جمعت بيننا في هذا الصرح الكبير ، نسأل الله لكم الخير في حياتكم العلمية والعملية* 

*نطرح لكم رؤية جديدة في عالم الانترنت نسعى بها لعمل أضخم ملف خاص جدا عن ((الأم ))* 



*سنبدأ به معا تحت شعار (( لنكن معا ))* 

*نتميز بطرحه وطريقة طرحه كيف؟؟؟*

*أولا علينا أن نزين الصفحات المضافة كل كما يحب حتى لو كانت مجرد وردة صغيرة* 


*ثانيا الاضافة تكون مع التعديل وهنا التميز الفعال الذي سيراه العالم ، التعديل يكون ع همزة مش موجودة حكرة لازمة وهكذا* 



*ثالثا ذكر المصدر مهم جدا إلا في حالة التعديل لن يذكر المصدر* 



*رابعا عند النقل يرجى النقل بحذر شديد وعدم التكرار وفي حالة وجد شيء مكرر سيتم حذفه تلقائيا من قبل أحد مشريفي الادارة* 


*خامسا يحق للجميع إضافة 3 مشاركات فقط في اليوم وعدا ذلك سيحذف من كان له أكثر من العدد المطلوب* 




*سادسا المشاركة للجميع دون استثناء !!!!!!!!!* 





*سؤال مهم، ما الذي أضيفه في هذه الرؤية ؟؟*


*لكم حرية الاختيار والتنوع في النقل أو اضافة من البوح الخاص وكل ما هو موجود بحياتنا ((أغنية ، مقال في جريدة، صورة معبرة ، شعر ، خواطر ، نثر ، جملة باللغة العامية ، مقرر دراسي مطروح ، كتب المدرسة ، مجلة، أمثال ، حكم )) المهم أن يكون عن الأم فقط* 




*تقبلوا فائق الاحترام والتقدير* 



*راجين من المولى أن يكون عملنا هذا صالحا لما يحبه ويرضاه* 



*ونختم حديثنا بهذا الدعاء* 


*((اللهم يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعينا به أجبت،* 
*أن تبسط أمهاتنا من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك ، اللهم ألبسهم العافية حتى يهنئوا بالمعيشة واختم لهم بالمغفرة حتى لا تضرهم الذنوب،* 


*اللهم لا تجعل لهم ذنبا إلا غفرته ولا هما إلا فرجته ولاحاجة من حوائج الدنيا هم لك رضا ولهم فيها صلاح إلا قضيتها،* 


*الله مارزقنا رضاها وقنا من عقوقها ، اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين ،...))* 


** 



*رابطة عكس التيار* 
*فكرة"بياض الثلج"*
*تنسيق وتعديل"هدوء عاصف"*
*إخراج"حسان القضاة"*


 

*ملاحظة:- بحثنا كثيرا عن اسم للموضوع السابق ووجدنا أن نطلب منكم ارسال أجمل عنوان يحمل الرؤيا للعمل الجماعي* *وعنوان ((أمي الحبيبة)) مؤقت ... فرجاءا كل من لديه عنوان يرسله عبر البريد الالكتروني للرابطة أو برسالة خاصة إلى هدوء عاصف أو بياض الثلج))*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*الأعضـــــــــــــاء الأكارم

اليوم وبحمد الله سنجمع أكبر وأول مجموعة عن (((الأم)))

الفكرة بدأت من هنـــــــــا وسنطوّرهــــــــا من منتديات الحصن

لتصل الى العالم مشاعرنــــــا نحو ((أمنـــــــــــا الغالية))


لكم مني كل الحب 
*[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*الرجـــــــــــــاء إبداء الآراء حول الموضوع قبل أن نبدأ سويّة بتحقيق الحُلُم ..
*[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

موضوع رائع وجيل جدا
وفكره حلوة من المبارده الرائعه
والى الامام دائما

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*لأمي ولأمهــــــــات العالم من قلوبنا نحن أعضاء ومشرفي منتديات الحصن الأردنية كل الحب والوفاء والمشاعر الصادقة لذلك القلب الحنون الذي ملأ حياتنا بالأمل والرحمة والود .. ما من كلمة تصف ذلك القلب .. (قلب الأم) الغالية .. سنجمع كل ما قيل عن الأم .. شعر .. نثر .. خواطر .. صور .. أغاني .. كلمات تجول في خواطرنا .. كل ما نريد وأكثر عن الأم سنجده في هذه الزاوية .. أحبتي أملنا فيكم بالوفاء ولو بجزء قليل جدا لتلك الأم الإنسان ، التي مهما قلنا عنها لم ولن نوفيها حقها علينا ..
*[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

*أندريه**غريتري* 
*من روائع خلق الله قلب* *الأم* 


*حافظ إبراهيم* 
*الأُمُّ مَـدْرَسَــةٌ إِذَا**أَعْـدَدْتَـهَـا*
*أَعْـدَدْتَ شَعْبـاً طَيِّـبَ الأَعْـرَاقِ*
*الأُمُّ رَوْضٌ**إِنْ تَـعَهَّـدَهُ الحَـيَــا*
*بِـالـرِّيِّ أَوْرَقَ أَيَّـمَـا**إِيْــرَاقِ*
*الأُمُّ أُسْـتَـاذُ الأَسَـاتِـذَةِ الأُلَـى*
*شَغَلَـتْ**مَـ آثِرُهُمْ مَـدَى الآفَـاقِ*


*أبو العلاء**المعري* 
*العَيْـشُ مَاضٍ فَأَكْـرِمْ وَالِدَيْـكَ**بِـهِ*
*والأُمُّ أَوْلَـى بِـإِكْـرَامٍ وَإِحْـسَـانِ*
*وَحَسْبُهَا الحَمْـلُ* *وَالإِرْضَـاعُ تُدْمِنُـهُ*
*أَمْـرَانِ بِالفَضْـلِ نَـالاَ كُلَّ* *إِنْسَـانِ* 


*جميل الزهاوي* 
*لَيْـسَ يَرْقَـى الأَبْنَـاءُ فِـي**أُمَّـةٍ مَـا*
*لَـمْ تَكُـنْ قَـدْ تَـرَقَّـتْ* *الأُمَّـهَاتُ* 


*ماري هوبكنز* 
*الأُمُومَه أعظمُ هِبَةٍ خَصَّ الله بها* *النساء* 


*شكسبير* 
*ليس في العالم وِسَادَةٌ أنعم من حضن* *الأم* 


*بيتشر* 
*قلب الأم مدرسة* *الطفل* 


*لينكولن* 
*إني مدينٌ بكل ما وصلت اليه وما أرجو* *أن*
*أصل اليه من الرفعة إلى أمي الملاك* 


*محمود درويش* 
*لن أسميكِ امرأة سأسميك كل* *شيء* 


*إسلام شمس* *الدين* 
*حينما أنحني لأقبل يديكِ وأسكب دموع* *ضعفي**
فوق صدرك و استجدي نظرات الرضا*
*من عينيكِ** .*
*حينها فقط أشعر باكتمال* *رجولتي*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

نزار  قباني خمس رسائل إلى  أمي  



 صباحُ الخيرِ يا حلوه..  صباحُ الخيرِ يا قدّيستي الحلوه  مضى عامانِ يا أمّي  على الولدِ الذي أبحر  برحلتهِ الخرافيّه  وخبّأَ في حقائبهِ  صباحَ بلادهِ الأخضر  وأنجمَها، وأنهُرها، وكلَّ شقيقها الأحمر  وخبّأ في ملابسهِ  طرابيناً منَ النعناعِ والزعتر  وليلكةً دمشقية..  أنا وحدي..  دخانُ سجائري يضجر  ومنّي مقعدي يضجر  وأحزاني عصافيرٌ..  تفتّشُ –بعدُ- عن بيدر  عرفتُ نساءَ أوروبا..  عرفتُ عواطفَ الإسمنتِ والخشبِ  عرفتُ حضارةَ التعبِ..  وطفتُ الهندَ، طفتُ السندَ، طفتُ العالمَ الأصفر  ولم أعثر..  على امرأةٍ تمشّطُ شعريَ الأشقر  وتحملُ في حقيبتها..  إليَّ عرائسَ السكّر  وتكسوني إذا أعرى  وتنشُلني إذا أعثَر  أيا أمي..  أيا أمي..  أنا الولدُ الذي أبحر  ولا زالت بخاطرهِ  تعيشُ عروسةُ السكّر  فكيفَ.. فكيفَ يا أمي  غدوتُ أباً..  ولم أكبر؟  صباحُ الخيرِ من مدريدَ  ما  أخبارها الفلّة؟  بها أوصيكِ يا أمّاهُ..  تلكَ الطفلةُ الطفله  فقد كانت أحبَّ حبيبةٍ لأبي..  يدلّلها كطفلتهِ  ويدعوها إلى فنجانِ قهوتهِ  ويسقيها..  ويطعمها..  ويغمرها برحمتهِ..  ..  وماتَ أبي  ولا زالت تعيشُ بحلمِ عودتهِ  وتبحثُ عنهُ في أرجاءِ غرفتهِ  وتسألُ عن عباءتهِ..  وتسألُ عن جريدتهِ..  وتسألُ –حينَ يأتي الصيفُ-  عن  فيروزِ عينيه..  لتنثرَ فوقَ كفّيهِ..  دنانيراً منَ الذهبِ..  سلاماتٌ..  سلاماتٌ..  إلى بيتٍ سقانا الحبَّ والرحمة  إلى أزهاركِ البيضاءِ.. فرحةِ "ساحةِ النجمة"  إلى تحتي..  إلى كتبي..  إلى أطفالِ حارتنا..  وحيطانٍ ملأناها..  بفوضى من كتابتنا..  إلى قططٍ كسولاتٍ  تنامُ على مشارقنا  وليلكةٍ معرشةٍ  على شبّاكِ جارتنا  مضى عامانِ.. يا أمي  ووجهُ دمشقَ،  عصفورٌ يخربشُ في جوانحنا  يعضُّ على ستائرنا..  وينقرنا..  برفقٍ من أصابعنا..  مضى عامانِ يا أمي  وليلُ دمشقَ  فلُّ دمشقَ  دورُ دمشقَ  تسكنُ في خواطرنا  مآذنها.. تضيءُ على مراكبنا  كأنَّ مآذنَ الأمويِّ..  قد  زُرعت بداخلنا..  كأنَّ مشاتلَ التفاحِ..  تعبقُ في ضمائرنا  كأنَّ الضوءَ، والأحجارَ  جاءت كلّها معنا..  أتى أيلولُ يا أماهُ..  وجاء الحزنُ يحملُ لي هداياهُ  ويتركُ عندَ نافذتي  مدامعهُ وشكواهُ  أتى أيلولُ.. أينَ دمشقُ؟  أينَ أبي وعيناهُ  وأينَ حريرُ نظرتهِ؟  وأينَ عبيرُ قهوتهِ؟  سقى الرحمنُ مثواهُ..  وأينَ رحابُ منزلنا الكبيرِ..  وأين نُعماه؟  وأينَ مدارجُ الشمشيرِ..  تضحكُ في زواياهُ  وأينَ طفولتي فيهِ؟  أجرجرُ ذيلَ قطّتهِ  وآكلُ من عريشتهِ  وأقطفُ من بنفشاهُ  دمشقُ، دمشقُ..  يا  شعراً  على حدقاتِ أعيننا كتبناهُ  ويا طفلاً جميلاً..  من  ضفائرنا صلبناهُ  جثونا عند ركبتهِ..  وذبنا في محبّتهِ  إلى أن في  محبتنا قتلناهُ...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*كم هي غالية الأم


تقف كل الكلمات عند وصفها

تتلعثم وتتبعثر كل الحروف

ما أصعب وصف الأم

معجزة الدنيـــــــــا .. بستان الحب الذي لا ينضب
*[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*الأعضاء الكرام نود توجيه عنايتكم ان كل ردود الشكر سيتم حذفها ، يمكنكم ادراج اي رد ولكن سيتم حذفه بالتعاون مع المشرف كي يبقى الملف خاصاً بحبيبتنا الغالية .. لكم من قلبي أجمل تحية 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

استمعوا لكلماتها مؤثرة ....
كم أحبك أمي ...
كم أنني حزينة اليوم لفراقي عنكِ غدا ... 
لا أحد لديه حزني اليوم ...
أحبكِ أمي أحبكِ :SnipeR (60):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]* 









* 
" أُمّي الجميلةَ ..




قرّرتُ أنْ أكتبَ إليكِ اليومَ هذهِ الرسالةَ وأنا أُدركُ تماماً أنّكِ قدْ لا تجدينَ فرصةً لقراءةِ هذهِ الكلماتِ , لكنَّني مصرٌّ على الكتابةِ لأنَّ مدرّسَ اللغةِ العربيّةِ قالَ لنا اليومَ أنْ نكتبَ حينَ لانجدُ مَنْ يُصغي إلينا !




أعلمُ يا أمّي أنكِ كنتِ دوماً خيرَ من يستمعُ إليَّ .. تصغينَ لكلِّ كلمةٍ , لكلِّ آهٍ , لكلِّ تنهيدةٍ .. وتبتدعينَ حلولاً سريعةً ومناسبةً لكلِّ المشكلاتِ .. تحضنينني إِنْ بكيتُ , وتمسحينَ دموعيَ و تستنشقينني حتّى الصميمِ .. تبعثينَ في نفسيَ أملاً بتجدُّدِ الحياةِ كلَّما ظننتُ أنَّ الحياةَ قَدِ انتهتْ !




أنتِ ليَ الملجأُ والملاذُ مِنْ كلِّ الأخطارِ والشرورِ .. إنَّ ضمّةً إلى الصَّدرِ الدافئِ تبعثُ في القلبِ نشوةً لا توصفُ .. أَذكُرُ على الدَّوامِ إشراقَ وجهِكِ يُوقظُني صباحاً ويحثُّني على النهوضِ استعداداً للذَّهابِ إلى المدرسةِ .. أَذكُرُ لـَمْساتِكِ المداعبةَ لشعريَ وجبينيَ وخدّيَّ عندَ استلقائيَ على الفراشِ مساءً .. أَذكُرُ سهرَكِ وقلقَكِ عندَ مرضي , ومواظبَتَكِ على إعطائيَ الدواءَ في مواعيدِهِ المحدَّدةِ بانتظامٍ في حين كنتُ أَنسى أو أَتناسى ذلكَ .




مَنْ سيكونُ ملاذيَ الآنَ ؟ مَنْ سيقومُ بكلِّ ما كنتِ تفعلينَ لأجلي ؟ أرجوكِ يا أمّاهُ أَنْ تصحي مِنْ هذهِ الغيبوبةِ ! عودي إليَّ كما كنتِ .. لا أستطيعُ الاستمرارَ في العيشِ مِنْ دونِ سماعِ صوتِكِ ورؤيتِك تملئين فراغَ بيتِنا الذي أصبحَ الآنَ مهجوراً.




أُمّي الجميلةَ .. لقدْ أخبرتُكِ بكلِّ هذا في أولِ يومٍ لمرضِكِ لكنَّ الطبيبَ أبعدني عَنْ سريرِكِ وقالَ إنّكِ لنْ تسمعي شيئاً ! هَلْ حقاً أنــَّكِ لا تسمعينَ ؟ 




أُمّاهُ .. أتضرّعُ إلى اللهِ أَنْ يُزيحَ عنكِ هذا الكابوسَ الرهيبَ وأُصلّي لأجلِ أَنْ يتقبَّلَ دُعائي ويعيدَكِ ليَ سالمةً من كلِّ مرضٍ! وأُريدُ أَنْ أُخبرَكِ أيضاً بأنَّ الطبيبَ توقّعَ أنْ تجتازي هذهِ الغيبوبةَ خلالَ بضعةِ أيّامٍ , لكنَّني سمعتُهُ يهمسُ لخالتي جهينة بأنَّ الأملَ مفقودٌ في مثلِ حالتِكِ ! هَلْ يعني هذا أنـَّكِ ستبقيْنَ على هذا النحوِ للأبدِ ؟ أجيبيني أرجوكِ !




أُمّي .. سمعتُ بعضاً من كلامِ الأطبَّاءِ قبلَ أنْ يخرجوني مِنَ الغرفةِ .. لقدْ أَمسكَ أحدُهم بصورةٍ شعاعيّةٍ وقالَ لآخرَ : " لاحظْ هذا الورمَ الذي يضغطُ على المراكزِ الحسّيَّةِ " .. لَمْ أفهمْ ما معنى هذا لكنَّ خالتي قالتْ بأنَّ هذهِ الأورامَ طبيعيّةٌ عندَ كلِّ الناسِ وهي تزولُ بعدَ فترةٍ وجيزةٍ مثلما يَزولُ الورمُ الذي تسبّبُهُ لسعةُ حَشَرةٍ سامَّةٍ ! هَلْ هذا صحيحٌ أم أنـَّها لا تقولُ الحقيقةَ ؟ وإنْ كانتْ هذه هي الحقيقةُ فلماذا أراها تبكي كلما نظرتْ إليكِ ؟




أُمّي الجميلةَ .. لقدِ اتّصلَ بيَ والدي اليومَ وأخبرَني بأنّهُ سيَصِلُ غداً , وهذا ما زادَ مِنْ قلقي .. لماذا يحضُرُ مِنَ البرازيلِ إنْ لَمْ يكنِ الأمرُ خطيراً ؟ 




الجميعُ هنا يعتبرُني طفلاً صغيراً ولا يخبرونني بالحقيقةِ بصدقٍ ! هلْ كنتِ ستفعلينَ ذلكَ لو كنتِ صاحيةً ؟ 




أَعدُكِ يا أُمّي أنْ أُجِدَّ في دروسيَ لأكونَ كما تمـنَّـيْتِ لي أنْ أكونَ, طبيباً مختصَّاً بأمراضِ السَّرطانِ .. أَعدُكِ يا أمّي أنْ أُطيعَ جميعَ مدرّسيَّ وأَبي وخَالتي وعمَّاتي وأَنْ أُساعدَ أَبي في أعمالِ المنزلِ ريثما تعودينَ إلينا .. وستفخرينَ بابنكِ الذي صنعتِهِ وكوَّنـْـتِهِ !




وأخيراً سأضعُ هذه الرسالةَ تحتَ وسادتِكِ لتكونَ أوّلَ شيءٍ تقرئينَهُ عِنْدَ استيقاظِكِ , ولنْ أُتعبَكِ في كتابةِ الرَّدِّ , فلا أريدُ منكِ سوى قراءةِ كلماتي والابتسامِ لي لدى رؤيتي
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كرمالك يا ماما*


*

*





*مرة جديدة بمرج الورد ... تلون وبعيدك زهر
وإن شاء الله بيزهر بعد ... شي مية مرة وأكثر
كرمالك يا ماما ... الدنيا تحلى أيامه
والخير أبوابه تكتر 

إنت الطيب وعيدك طيب ... إنت الشمس اللي ما بتغيب
بيكبر هالكون وبيشيب ... وحبك غير شكل بيكبر
كرمالك يا ماما ... الدنيا تحلى أيامه
والخير أبوابه تكتر 

طول عمرها يا ربي ... حتى تزيد المحبة
إيدك وحدها اللي بتربي ... جفنك وحده اللي بيسهر
كرمالك يا ماما ... الدنيا تحلى أيامه
والخير أبوابه تكتر 

بعيونك بنضل أولاد ... شو ها العمر سنينو زاد
إن كنا قراب إن كنا بعاد ... إلا بعطفك ما بنكبر
كرمالك يا ماما ... الدنيا تحلى أيامه
والخير أبوابه تكتر

مرة جديدة بمرج الورد ... تلون وبعيدك زهر
وإن شاء الله بيزهر بعد ... شي مية مرة وأكثر
كرمالك يا ماما ... الدنيا تحلى أيامه
كرمالك يا ماما ... الدنيا تحلى أيامه
وبلادي ع إيدك تعمر

*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انتي امي انت الحياة انت الامل ارى في وجهك براءة الاطفال ارى فيك حنين الوطن ارى فيك الايمان ارى فيك شجاعة الاسد ارى فيك الامل انت امي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اكتب لك اجمل كلمات معطره باريج من الورد والياسمين والزهر 

اليك يااغلى من الورد اليك يااجمل من الخلق اليك اجمل ابتسامه احملها لك ياطير الزاجل 
~&~ احبك واحب قلبك الطيب احبك واحب ابتسامتك الجميله لم تبتسم واحب عينك لما نتاظرني~&~ 

~&~ آه لو قلبي يخطها بقلبي لما بقي جروماً ومابقيت اوراق لكني لم استطيع اكتب حبك على اوراق حبك سهم اصاب اعماقي اصاب تفكري اصابني بكل مااملك~&~ 

~&~عندما ماالقاك ياامي تصفو نفسي وتعذب روحي ويذوب مابداخلي محيط من الكدر وترقص نفسي رقصة نشوان هذا عزف الوتر وتسمر روحي عاليا وتحلق في سماء القمر وتزول الالام التي اورقها انين السهر كأني نبات ذابل احياه هطول المطر والبهاءيتألف في عيني راقصاً كأغصان الشجر ~& 

~&~ وعندما ألقاك يزول كل دمع انهمر واكشف عن صرخا في بأسم لايتوخى الحذر ~&~ 
(( وعندما ألقاك ارى الدنيا في احلى الصور حتى القبيح في عين الناس اراه في عيني جميل انني اهيم فيك عشقاً واذوب فيك حباً فقد )) 

~&~ انت زهر فاقت كل الزهور ........... انت شمعه يشع منك النور.............. انت ازكى من كل العطور ............ انت من انابلك فخور .........انت وسط قلبي البهجة والسرور .................لاجلك تعلمت الكتابة على السطور.........~&~ 
أمي 
سامحيني لوكان هناك اكثر من الحب لأهديته لكي 
لكن يكفيكي فخراَ ان الجنه تحت أقدامك 
أساله عز وجل ان يشفيك ويقويك ويردك لنا بالف سلامة 
احبك امي الغالية 

سلام من الله يرعاك وعين الله تحماك وإن غاب النظر عنك القلب لن ينساك



الى أمي تحية

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*من الجميل أن يكون لديك مرسيدس بودمعة الجديدة ومن الرائع أن تكون لديك فيلا عظيمة وزوجة جميلة وأموال لا حصر لها* 


*ولكن الأجمل من هذه كله أن تكون لديك أم تقبلها كل صباح فتقول : الله يرضى عليك يا وليدي أو يابنيتي..*


*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°* 


*يخجل الكثير من الأبناء من أمهاتهم ويحسون بالخزي وهم يمشون معها إو يأخذونها إلى مكان ما وعلى العكس تماما* 

*تفتخر الأم عندما يأخذها ولدها إلى السوق أو إلى بيت أحد الأقارب ... فعلا ما أروع الأمهات وما أقسى الأبناء ..[*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°* 



*قبل أن تزوج ابنتك لأحد الشباب المتقدمين لطلب يدها لا تسأل عن أخلاقه ودينه وأصله وماله ووظيفته فقط ..* 

*لا تنسى سؤالا مهما هو : كيف يعامل الولد أمه وأبوه ؟!*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°*



*كل واحد يفكر في إرسال هدية لزوجته أو لصديق عزيز الله يخلي المصلحة*

*ولكن هل يفكر أحدنا بمفاجأة أمه بهدية ؟!*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°* 



*ربما لا تعرف حجم الحب الذي يكنه قلب أمك لك ولكن عندما تتزوج وتنجب الأبناء ستعرف مقدار الحب الذي يكنه الآباء لأبنائهم* 

*وإذا لم تحس بعد ذلك بمقدار الحب الذي أحدثك عنه الآن فتأكد يا عزيزي بأن قلبك هو مجرد صخرة صماء !*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°* 



*كل شيء يعوض في هذه الدنيا ، زوجتك ستطلقها وتتزوج من هي أفضل منها ، أبنائك ستنجب غيرهم ،*

*أموالك ستجمع غيرها ولكن أمك هي الشيء الوحيد الذي إذا ذهب لا يعود أبدا !!*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°*



*بعض الأبناء يعتقدون أن الأم مجرد خادمة تطبخ وتنظف وتوقظ في الصباح ، ولكن الفرق الوحيد بينها وبين الخادمة* 

*هو أن الخادمة تأخذ راتبا والأم تعمل ليلا ونهارا وببــــلاش !!*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°* 



*بعض الأبناء لم يعرفوا قيمة أمهاتهم بعد كما أنهم لن يعرفوا إلا* 

*عندما تأتي زوجة الأب أو تنتقل روح أمهم إلى عنان السماء !*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني* *ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°* 


*كم واحد منا يقبل يد أمه وكم واحد منا يقبل رأسها وكم واحد منا يكلمها باحترام وأدب ..* 

*لو نظر كل واحد منا إلى أسلوب تعامله مع أمه لوجد نفسه عاقا وجاحدا ومجرما .. كم هو حقير هذا الإنسان !*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°*


*ذكر بالقرآن و يشهد التاريخ أن كل من عق أمه لم يرَ الخير والسعادة في حياته ، كما يشهد التاريخ أن كل من أساء إلى أمه أساء إليه أبنائه ،* 

*ويشهد التاريخ أن الأم هي صاحبة أعظم جميل يتلقاه الإنسان كما يشهد بأنها تتلقى أعظم جحود يتوقعه البشر على مر التاريخ !!*

*°°◦**ღ**♥**ஓ**ليت الدنيــا مثـل امي...ازعلهاا وترااضيني**ஓ**♥**ღ**◦°°* 



*يقول أحمد شوقي أن الأم مدرسة ويقول بعض الأبناء أن الأم مؤسسة نظافة وخدمات عامة !*
*بعد وفاة الأم وهداية الأبناء يتمنى كل عاق أن تخرج أمه رأسها من قبرها ليقبلها ويقول لها : أمـــاه ... سامحيني !!.**

. من بعض ما اعجبني ..

ليـت أمـي دنيتـي ..! لمـآ نـزلت دمعتـي ..!* 


*ولدتك امك يابن ادم باكيا........*
*........والناس حولك يضحكون سرورا**
فاجهد لنفسك ان تكون اذا بكوا .......

..........في يوم موتك ضاحكا مسرورا*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*سامحيني أمي سامحيني*  

*سامحيني لأني لم أوفيك حقك* 
*فكلما حاولت أن أبوح بما يكنه قلبي من لكلمات تبدأ كلماتي بالركوع تحت قدميك* 
*لم أجد في النساء مثلك* 
*أغرقتني بحنانك الدافئ* 
*يا زهره الربيع* 
*علمتني كيف احبك وكيف انسخ* 
*من ذلك الحب الالف الزهر*
*علمتني كيف انهض بحبي لك كا الشمس ملتهبة*
*أعذريني يا نسمه الصيف ويا دفء الشتاء يا ورده لا تذبل* 
*علمتني يا ملاكي أن ابرز من الظالمات كما يبرز نور أنت الأمان أنت الحنان* 
*انت شمعتي التي لا تغيب ضميني بين ذراعيك دعني استنشق عبير ك الفواح أمي سآبق في أحضانك حتى اشعر بالدفء والحنان والأمان*
*أمي أنت الحب حبيبتي* 
*أنت القلب النبض*
*أنت الروح للفرح* 
*أنت النفس لصفاء* 
*أنت للعليل الأمل* 
*وللمريض شفاء !!*
*لقد رحلت أمي لقد غربت شمسي*
*أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــي*
*لا....... لن استنشق عطور صوتك*
*لا.......لن أنتشي يعبير كلماتك*
*لا........لن أملا صدري بعبق نبراتك*
*لقد رحلت أمي لقد غربت شمسي*


*لقد كانت شمساً ساطعة في كبد سمائي ونور يضئ الحب في أرجاء فؤادي وشعاعاً ينثر الدف في ديارى وأملا بيد ظلام يأسى وشروقاً يمزق أستار ليلى* 
*لكنها رحلت*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*بحبك يا أمى* 



بحبك يا أمى ..
ولكنى قبل ما أقولك بحبك ..
حقولك مدين لك بألف اعتذار ..
حقولها لأنى تعبتك صحيح ..
لأنى ف حياتى مكنتش مريح ..
وصابره عليا وياما صبرتى ..
وشفتى وشايفه معايا المرار.
وأنا لسه بـحـبى ..
حريصه عليه ..
تدفينى جامد ..
بشالك ف حضنك وكام بطانيه ..
وأعيط تقومى .. تجسى هدومى..
واذا شفتى إنى عملت المصيبه ..
بتجرى وتانى تجيبى غيار. 
ومبتزهقيش ..
وأنا برضه عمرى معاكى مبزهق ..
ودايما تقومى تجيبى غيار .
وبكبر شويه .. ولسانى تعبك ..
ودايما معاكى وراكى ف كعبك ..
ودايما بتكويلى لبسى يا ماما ..
ودايما ف لحظه بخليه ملعبك ..
ودايما أجيلك مقطع شرابى ..
مقطع قميصى ومليون زرار.
وارخم عليكى واقولك هزار. 
وبكبر وبفهم .. ولسانى أرفك ..
مسمحانى عرفك..
ولكن سبينى أقول اعتذارى بكل المعانى
لأنى بذنبى تجاهك بعانى ..
لإمتى تضحى وأفضل أنانى !!
دا ذنبى مبينى وبينك جدار.
وكنت أما أغلط .. تحوشى أبويا .. 
إذا جه عليا وزعق وثار.
ودايما مساويه مبينى واخويا .. 
ولا حد منا من التانى غار ..
وكنت أما أطلب ..
مبسمعش كلمة " يا سالم مفيش "
ومن كتر تعبك معايا يا ماما ..
مبتتعبيش ..
وكنت اما اجوع .. تجيبى اللى احبه ..
تجيبيلى محشى ومانجه وخيار.
ولوبيا وبسله ..
عارفانى ماما بحب الخضار.
ويوم عيد ملادك .. تجيبى هديه ..
تجيبيها إنتى .. وتديها ليه ..
وكنت اما أزعل .. تنسينى همى ..
وبعد اما انام .. تنامى يا أمى ..
وكنت اما أتعب .. تخليكى قربى .. 
بطول الليالى وطول النهار.
وكنت اما اسافر ف فسحه واغيب..
حنينها إلى يشعلل لهيب ..
وقلقانه دايما وعايشه ف نار.
ويوم امتحانى .. كأنه امتحانها ..
بتسهر معايا .. وتصحى معايا ..
ولما أصلى .. تجيب الفطار.
وعارفين ف ماما بيعجبنى إيه ?
بيعجبنى فيها بساطة حياتها .. 
بساطة كلامها ..
بيعجبنى فيها حضارة "خديجه" ..
و"مريم" و"هاجر" .. 
طهارة مقامها ..
بتعجبنى فيها زهور الوقار.
بيعجبنى كونها مطاوعه لأبويا ..
وكونها تساعده ف صنع القرار.
أنا باختصار ..
بحبك يا أمى. 
***
شعر .. سالم صلاح سالم
من ديوان "دعيني أحبك"

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:: الى امي .... بعد التحيه 



في غربة قاتلة بعيد عن الأهل والأصدقاء كانت اليد الحنونة التي مسحت دمعتي وأحسست بالحب بقربها احتضنتني أيام وأيام 
كان قلبها الحنون ينسيني العالم فاشعر وكأني في وطني الذي ابتعدت عنه آلاف الأميال كانت تلامس شعري لأنام كطفل صغير اشم عبق نسيمها أمي اعلم أني بعيد عنك ولكن ابتسامتك التي رعتني وانارت الكثير من ظلمات غربتي أراها واحملها في طيات قلبي
أمي تلك المسافات الطويلة التي ذابت أمام حبك ورعايتك لي حاجز أبعدني عنك في شوقك اعلم أن الكثيرين حولك وكم كنت أتمنى أنا أكون منهم لأمسح دمعك بابتسامة كنت أنت من رسمها على وجهي ولكن الذي املكه رغم بعد المسافات هو دعاء خاص برويتك وعودتي لك  
فى خاطري ,, لقلب امي 
امي يابسمات الفجر ياغصن الروح انت قناديل العمر وانت دواء المجروح صدرك الواسع درى احنا تربينا من غير حبك فى هالزمن لمين يامي نروح .. احبك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*فاروق جويدة..لكنها أمي*
*في الركن يبدو وجه أمي*
*لا أراه لأنه**سكن الجوانح من سنين*
*فالعين إن غفلت قليلا لا تري*
*لكن من سكن الجوانح لا يغيب*
*وإن تواري مثل كل الغائبين*
*يبدو أمامي وجه أمي كلما*
*اشتدت رياح الحزن‏ وارتعد الجبين*
*الناس ترحل في العيون وتختفي*
*وتصير حزنـا في الضلوع*
*ورجفة في القلب تخفق‏‏ كل حين*
*لكنها أمي*
*يمر العمر أسكنـها‏..وتسكنني*
*وتبدو كالظلال تطوف خافتة*
*علي القلب الحزين*
*منذ انشطرنا والمدى حولي يضيق*
*وكل شيء بعدها‏ عمر ضنين*
*صارت مع الأيام طيفـا*
*لا يغيب‏..ولا يبين*
*طيفـا نسميه الحنين*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 


*[align=center] 
بعض بطاقات الأمهات 
[/align]*






































[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]


*الأم في الأمثال* 
 



*الام مدرسه اذا اعددتها اعددت شعبا طيب الاعراق*
*الام روض ان تعهده الحيا بالري اورق ايما ايراق*
*حافظ ابراهيم* 

*اوجب الواجبات اكرم ا امي ان امي احق بالاكرام*
*حملتني ثقلا ومن بعد حملي ارضعتني الي اوان فطامي*
*ورعتني في ظلمه الليل حتي تركت نومها لاجل منامي*
*معروف الرصافي* 

*كنزي الحقيقي هو امي .. مارسيل بروست* 

*يعرف الطفل امه من ابتسامتها .. فرجيل* 

*لم اطمئن قط الاوانا في حجر امي .. سقراط* 

*حب الام لايشيخ ابدا .. دوريون* 

*ق**لب الام مدرسه الطفل .. بيتشر* 

*مدرستي الأولى علي صد ر امي .. كورناي* 

*إني مدين بكل ما وصلت إليه وما أرجو ان أصل إليه من الرفعة إلي أمي الملاك .. ابراهام لنكولن* 

*من روائع خلق الله الأم .. اندريه غريتري* 

*الأم التي تهز السرير بيمينها تهز العالم بيسارها .. نابوليون بونابرت* 

*أعظم كتاب قرأته امي .. ابراهام لنكولن* 

*الأم لا تقول هل تريد بل تعطي .. مثل انجليزي* 

*الرجال من صنعتهم أمهاتهم .. بلزاك* 

*تضطر الأم لمعاقبه ولدها ولكنها سرعان ما تأخذه بين أحضانها .. مثل ارمني* 

*من فقد أمه فقد ابويه .. مثل نيجيري*  
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]



*كيف تبرّ والديك بعد مماتهما*


*بر الوالدين بعد الممات، فأحوج ما يكون الوالدان إلى بر ابنهما إذا خرجا من الدنيا فصارا إلى دار البلاء، فما أحوجهما إلى دعوة صالحة أو استغفارة أو رحمة صادقة يرفع بها الابن كفه إلى الله تبارك وتعالى،
قال: (يا رسول الله! هل بقي من بري لوالدي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما قال: نعم. الصلاة عليهما، والاستغفار لهما، وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما). جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن ابتلاه الله بفقد والديه يريد أن يسأل هل بقي من حقهما شيء؟ فقال: يا رسول الله! هل بقي من بري لوالدي شيء أبرهما به بعد موتهما قال: نعم. فلا يزال بر الوالدين ديناً على الإنسان مادامت روحه في جسده، ومن ظن أن البر ينتهي بوفاة الوالدين فقد أخطأ، فلا يزال بر الوالدين ديناً في عنق الإنسان إلى أن يلقى الله جل جلاله، يحتاجان إلى دعوة صادقة ويحتاجان إلى استغفارة تسبغ بها شآبيب الرحمات وتضفى بها من الله عز وجل المغفرات، فأحوج ما يكونان إليه برهما بعد موتهما، فيكثر الإنسان من الاستغفار لهما وكلما كان الإنسان ذاكراً والديه بعد وفاتهما فإن الله يفي له كما وفى لوالديه. والله ما ذكرت والديك بعد وفاتهما إلا سخر الله لك من يذكرك كما ذكرتهما، والله ما ذكرت الوالدين بدعوة صالحة فنفس الله بها في القبور كرباتهما أو رفع بها درجاتهما؛ إلا سخر الله لك من يذكرك إذا صرت إلى ما صاروا إليه، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل. أما الوصية الثانية في بر الوالدين بعد الوفاة: صلة قرابة الوالدين، وأحق من تصل أبناء الوالدين، فإن الإنسان قد يتوفى أبوه ويترك له إخوته وإخوانه وهما أحوج ما يكونون إلى عطفه وبره، فلذلك كان من أصدق البر للأب العطف على يتيمه والعطف على صغيره، فمن ابتلاه الله فكان أكبر إخوانه فقد صار ديناً عليه أن يفي لأبيه بعد وفاته؛ فيحسن إلى إخوانه وأخواته، فمن أجل القربات وأفضل الطاعات أن تحسن إلى يتيم الوالدين، ولذلك قال العلماء: إن الإحسان إلى اليتيم على مراتب: أعلاه: اليتيم القريب، وأقرب قريب إذا كانوا إخوة لك، فإن الإخوة إذا فقدوا الأب احتاجوا إلى من يسد ذلك الفراغ الذي كان فيه الأب، احتاجوا إلى أخيهم الكبير في كلمة حنونة أو عطف أو بر أو إحسان، أو دفع شدة أو كربة بعد الله جل وعلا، فإذا قابل الأخ إخوانه بهذا العطف وهذا البر كان أصدق ما يكون من ذكره لحق والديه عليه، ولذلك كان من أشد ما يكون على اليتيم أن يبلى بأخ يسيء إليه ولا يحسن إليه، فخير ما يوصى به من فقد والديه وخلف له الوالدان أبناءً وبناتاً يحتاجون إلى عطفه أن يبر الوالدين بالعطف على أولئك الصبية الضعفة، وأن يحتسب عند الله جل وعلا إدخال السرور عليهم. الخصلة الثالثة في بر الوالدين بعد الوفاة: صلة أهل ود الوالدين من الأرحام -العم والعمة والخال والخالة- بزيارتهم وتفقد أحوالهم والإحسان إليهم، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: (إن من أبر البر أن يصل الرجل أهل ود أبيه). مشى عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه وأرضاه في سفره من المدينة إلى مكة وكان عنده دابة يركبها ويتروح عليها إذا تعب، فرأى أعرابياً يسير فنـزل عن دابته وألبسه العمامة وحياه وأكرمه، ثم لما مضى قال له أصحابه، لم أعطيته الدابة رحمك الله؟ قال: إن هذا كان أبوه صديقاً للخطاب في الجاهلية، وإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (إن من أبر البر أن يصل الرجل أهل ود أبيه). قال بعض العلماء: إنما كان براً؛ لأن صديق الوالد إذا رأى ابن صديقه ذكر الوالد فترحم عليه، وذكر جميل أفعاله وأثنى عليه، فكان ذلك من بر الوالدين، ولذلك تعتبر هذه وصية لمن فقد والديه أن يحسن إلى أصحابهما -إن من أبر البر أن يصل أهل ود أبيه- يتفقدهم بالزيارة، وإن وجد منهم خلة أو حاجة سدها يحتسب عند الله عز وجل برها، فهذه من القربات التي تكون للوالدين بعد الممات. ......
*

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]



*3 امور تعينك على بر والديك*


*أيها الأحبة في الله! من أراد أن يبر الوالدين فليأخذ بالأسباب .. ومن أسباب بر الوالدين مايلي :
الأول: أعظمها الدعاء، فيسأل الله البر ويستعيذ من العقوق. 

الأمر الثاني: أن تحس أن وجود الوالدين ليس بدائم، وأنه سيأتي اليوم الذي يفقد الإنسان فيه أمه أو أباه، ولا شك أن ذلك قادم إن عاجلاً أو آجلاً، فإذا وجدت الوالدين أمامك فاحمد نعمة الله عز وجل بوجودهما ولا تضمن أن تمسي ولا تراهما، فإن هذا مما يعين على البر ويشوق الإنسان إلى اغتنام وجود الوالدين. 

الثالث: استشعار حسن العاقبة، فإن الإنسان إذا أحس برضى الله عز وجل عنه فإن ذلك يشوقه إلى الإحسان والبر للوالدين. ......
*
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

قصة جميلة بقسم صاحبها على صدقها ، تدور أحداثها حول أمه الصابره  المحتسبة ، قد لا يعرفها الكثير من الناس لكن ترفها الملائكة .. قصة جميلة ومؤثرة اترككم مع قرائتها

" وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوفِ وَالْجُوعِ  وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الأَمَوَالِ وَالأنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ  الصَّابِرِينَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُم مُّصِيبَةٌ قَالُواْ إِنَّا  لِلّهِ وَإِنَّـا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ  " يشهد  الذي سأقف بين يديه صدق ما اقول ...
 امرأه  توفي عنها زوجها في حادث سيارة أليم ولديها 5 أولاد و3 بنات وأكبر أولادها  لم يزل في المرحلة الابتدائية وكانت احوالهم المادية سيئة للغاية فقد كانت  تسكن في قرية نائيه جدا عن العمران ولا توجد لديهم اي وسيلة مواصلات وكان  التقاعد الذي تصرفه هذه المرأه على ابناءها ال9 مبلغا جدا زهيد...

 فكانت  هذه المرأه تقطع المسافات البعيده على رجليها لا حضار اي شيء من المدينه  برفقه احد اولادها الصغار ...تقدم لخطبتها الكثيرون لكنها رفضت وآثرت قول  الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام (انا وكافل اليتيم كهاتين).
 امراة  معروفة بتدينها فربت اولادها وانشأتهم نشأة دينيه وكانت تهون عليهم ماهم  فيه من ضنك العيش بأحاديثها عن الاخره وما اعد الله للصابرين فيها فتصبر  نفسها واولادها بما وعدالله.
 الذي  يحدثكم الان هو الابن الرابع لهذه الام ...نعم فأنا فخور جدا بأمي ...ولما  علم من صبر هذه الام وتجلدها على الحياه ..قال لي احد الاشخاص والله  العظيم لو كانت هذه امي لنسبت اسمي اليها مفتخرا بها.
 كانت  والله لنا هي الام والاب فهي تقوم بكل اعمال البيت في الداخل من تنظيف  وطبخ وحنان الامومه مع قسوة الايام.
 وتشترى  لنا حاجاتنا من السوق على رجليها فتصل وهي منهكه  فتكمل والله باقي شوؤن  المنزل !!! وهي محدثتنا وشيختنا !!! وهي كل اقاربنا بعد ماتخلى عنا معظم  اقاربنا حتى شقيق ابي الوحيد الذي لم يكن يسأل عنا بحجة رفض امي الزواج  منه!!!
 لقد  ثمن الله تعب هذه المرأه وكبرنا انا واخواني والحمدلله ومن الله علينا  بوظائف . وانتقلنا جميعا الى الرياض...لا اربد ان اطيل عليكم فوالله لو  كتبت الف صفحه اشرح فيها معاناة امي مع هذه الحياة لن اوفيها حقها.
 ولكن  سأذكر لكم احدى قصصها عندما توفي ابنها الذي يصغرني بـ 3سنين وهذه الحادثه  قبل سنين قليله ...ابدا واقول...غاب اخي عن المنزل بضعة ايام وكان عمره  مايقارب 22 سنه وكان احب شخص في البيت لامي.
 بحثنا  عنه في كل مكان فلم نجده وبلغنا عنه قسم الشرطه وامي ماتزال في دعاء لله  عز وجل....وذات يوم ذهبت الى البيت وانا خارج من العمل فوجدت اخي واقف على  الباب ينتظرني وهو في حاله خوف شديده وقال اتاني هاتف من شرطة (خريص ) وقال  احضر فورا ..!!! على الفور أخذته وذهبنا مسرعين الى ذلك القسم وأخذنا  مايقارب الساعتين في الطريق .... وعندما وصلنا وجدنا سيارة اخي واقفة عند  باب الشرطه سليمه وليس فيها اي خدش وعندها تضاحكنا انا واخي فرحا وظننا بان  اخي ربما كان مخالفا لانظمه المروروانه في التوقيف.
 ولكن  الخبر جاءنا كالصاعقه عندما علمنا بأن اخي اوقف سيارته على جانب الطريق  وقطع الشارع الى الناحية الاخرى لا ندري لم !!! وعند عودته فاجأته سياره  نقل كبيره (تريله) لتدهسه تحت عجلاتها....بكيت انا وأخي كثيرا هناك ولكن  تهدئه رجال الامن لنا هي التي جعلتنا نكتم غيضنا ونكمل باقي الاوراق  واخبرونا ان الجثه في مستشفى الملك فهد بالاحساء.
 عدنا  الى البيت ونحن نتساءل كيف سنخبر امنا بالخبر وهذا اخونا (علي) ونحن نعلم  مقدار حب امنا له .!!! ولكن اشار علي اخي ان نذهب الى احدى خالاتنا وناخذها  معنا لكي تمسكها اذا ناحت اواغمي عليها .. وفعلا اخذنا خالتنا معنا  واخبرناها الخبر في السياره فبكت فاجبرناها ان تكتم دموعها وان لاتظهر  الهلع امامها فيشتد حزنها فقبلت ذلك... ومن شدة خوفي ولااريد ان ارى امي في  هذا المنظر ..نزلت خالتي وذهبت الى ابن خالتي في البيت ... وماهي الا  دقائق حتى اتاني زوج خالتي وخالتي واخي وكانت امي معهم .... فسألت زوج  خالتي كيف امي كيف تحملت الخبر هل ...اصابها مكروه...هل...وانا ابكي.
 فقال  لي امك معنا افضلنا نفسا واهدأنا حالا ..وتذكرنا بالله ...هي افضل منك  بكثير ايها الرجل. فانطلقت الى السياره وانا غير مصدق ...ففتحت الباب وانا  اقول امي كيفك كيف حالك. فاذا هي مبتسمه راضيه بقضاء الله وقدره ثابتة  كالطود الشامخ ...كما عهدتها منذ صغري لديها من اليقين بالله مايهون عليها  مصائب الدنيا ... مازالت تذكرنى بالله وتقول انه امانه واخذ الله امانته  ... واصبحت تهدأنا كلنا ووالله مارأيت في عينيها دمعة واحده بل تضحك  ...وتشكر الله .
 فقلت  يا امي لقد مات علي مدهوسا ..الى اين انتم ذاهبون لا استطيع ان اتخيل انه  مات فكيف تريدوني ان اراه وهو اشلاء فقالت ياولدي لا تخف فسوف اكون بجانبك.  ياالله اي امرأه هذه اي محتسبة هذه ..اي جبل هذا الذي استند اليه.
 الان  ولان فقط عرفت هذه السيده ..فوالله انها هي التي تصبرنا...وتصبر خالتي  وزوجها .. وأخي الاكبر في ابنها...الان مسحت دموعي واستحييت من ربي ومن  نفسي...الى الان والله لم اذكر لكم اي شي من القصه.....اسمعو..كنت في  الطريق اسال نفسي ياترى اتراها تصطنع ذلك ..ماذا ستفعل اذا جد الموقف ونحن  نرى الجثه في ثلاجة الموتى .
 دجلنا  المستشفى وذهبنا الى ثلاجة الموتى وكان معنا عمي وخالي ...ذهبنا سويا الى  الجثه وانا اترنح في مشيتي وهي بقربي كالطود الشامخ... اخرجو الجثه انزلوها  على الارض وقال العامل هناك افتحوها وتأكدومنها والله ماستطاع احد ان  يقترب لكي يفكها .
 اقتربت  امي منها كما عهدتها تستغفر له وتسبح وتدعو له بالرحمه قال لها اخوها ما  تريدين ان تفعلي واراد اخراجها وقال لن تتحملي المنظر لم ترد عليه وما زالت  في ذكرها مع الله وتفتح الاكفان عليه وابعدت كل ماعليه وتقلبه يمينا  ويسارا وتدعوله بالرحمه ووالله اننا كلنا متأخرين عنها خائفين مذهولين حتى  الشخص العامل هناك سألنا ماتصير له هذه المرأه فأخبرناه انها امه فلم يصدق  ...وقبلته بين عينيه ودعت له ثم ارجعت غطاءه واخذت ملابسه في كيس وهي تحمد  الله وتشكره ووالله مارأيت في عينيها دمعه... وذهبت الى السياره وجلست في  مقعدها تنظر الى ملابسه تشكر الله وتحمده وتدعولولدها.
 وبعد  ايام والله على مااقول شهيد ... سمعت كأن ابنها يناديها من تحت قلبها وهي  جالسة في اليقظه ويقول يا امي ان الملائكه تتسابق لكي تراني واسمعهم يقولون  اين ابن الصابره اين ابن المحتسبه والله لوكنت عندك ياامي لقبلت اقدامك.

----------


## بياض الثلج

كيف تتجنبين الخلافات مع أمك؟؟

مربيتك وراعيتك لسنوات طويلة، وأفضل الصديقات لك وأكثرهن إخلاصاً في أوقات  كثيرة، أقرب الناس إليك وأكثرهن صبراً وخوفاً عليك.. إنها أمك.


هذه الحالة التي تعيشها معظم الفتيات، حتى أولئك اللاتي يعتقدن العكس،  فإنهن لا يستطعن تغيير هذه الحقيقة الكامنة في الأم.


ورغم هذا، الخلافات الصغيرة والكبيرة لا تبرح منازلنا الجميلة أبداً، وتصر  على الظهور كل فترة، لتحول علاقتنا مع أمهاتنا إلى صندوق لرمي الاتهامات  والتكهنات فيها.

ويبقى الخوف يأسرنا في كل مرة من أن تصل الأمور إلى خلافات كبيرة وطويلة،  يصعب فيها العودة من جديد إلى الأوقات السعيدة.


تقول نظريات علم الاجتماع "إن أكثر الأسباب التي توقع الخلافات بين البنات  وأمهاتهن أنهن لا يعبرن عن حاجاتهن بشكل مباشر، ونحن كنساء لا نعلم كيف  نفعل ذلك".


وحسب الخبرات والتجارب، استخلصنا لك عدة طرق يمكن أن تتجنبي فيها الخلافات  الحادة مع أمك، وتعطّري فيها الأجواء بشيء من الصلح المسبق معها، ومنها: 

1-       استبعدي الأحكام المسبقة على أمك، وحاولي أن تفهمي لماذا تقف أمك  موقفاً سلبياً من هذه القضية، بدلاً من أن تقفزي في الخلاف معها. وهذا يعني  أن تعطي نفسك وقتاً للتفكير حول تجارب أمك السابقة معك في هذا الموضوع، أو  ما هي الأسباب التي تجعل أمك تأخذ هذا الموقف منك.

2-       استمعي إليها جيداً، وحاولي أن تفهمي موقفها من كلامها، فهي لابد  ستبرر لك شيئا ما، وتعطيك بعض النصائح. وعليك أن تحاولي فهم موقفها بشكل  جيد. كما يجب أن تحسسيها أنك تستمعين إليها، فالناس عادة تفضل أن تواجه  شخصاً يستمع لما تقوله، أكثر مما تعيه.

3-       أظهري تعاطفك لها حتى لو كنت على خلاف معها. أي حسسيها أنك تعين  ما تقوله لك وتقدرينه منها، ويمكن أن تستعملي كلمات مثل "كلامك صحيح وأقدره  لك" أو "أنت على صواب وموقفك مناسب بالنسبة لك كأم". 

4-       بعد ذلك برري لها موقفك. اخبريها بشكل مفصل ودقيق لماذا تفكرين في  هذا الأمر. ولكن قبل ذلك استعيني بكلمات تظهري لها مدى حرصك على أحاسيسها،  واستبقيها بكلمة "أمي"، كأن تقولي لها "أمي .. أفهم كلامك وأقدره، ولكن  لدي رؤية أخرى للأمور أتمنى أن تعطيني الفرصة لأشرحها لك". 

5-       استبدلي كلماتك القاسية بأخرى لينة، وأوصلي لها الفكرة بكلمات  دبلوماسية، فإن كان هناك فارق في العمر فلا تواجهيها بالقول "إن هناك  اختلافنا في الرؤية بسبب الاختلاف في العمر"، بل تجاوزي ذلك بالقول "لقد  كنت أنت فتاة مثلي ولابد أنك تستطيعين الشعور مثلي".


أما إذا كنت تريدين عرض موضوع معين على والدتك، وتعرفين بشكل مسبق أنها قد  تدخل في خلاف حاد معك حول هذا الموضوع، فاحرصي على:

1-  اختاري الوقت المناسب لعرض هذه الفكرة عليها، فالوقت يلعب عاملاً  حاسماً في قبول الأفكار المعروضة علينا. 

2- تخيلي أن كلامك معها سوف يؤدي إلى نتائج إيجابية. فإحساسك أنها قد تنفجر  في وجهك أو توبخك على كلامك سوف يوجد لديك شعوراً مسبقاً بالمصادمة معها،  ويجعل منك حساسة لأي كلمة تتفوه بها حتى وإن لم تكن قاسية.

3- أظهري لها أنك قد تختلفين معها في الفكرة إلا أنها تبقى أمك الغالية  والحبيبة على قلبك.

4- خذي راحتك ووقتك في عرض المسألة عليها، فأنت لن تدخلي معها في المصعد  وعليك أن تخبريها كل شيء في هذا الوقت، بل يوجد لديك متسع معها من الوقت  لشرح كل شيء بهدوء.

5- أخبريها منذ البداية أنك تريدين فتح موضوع معها، واطلبي منها فرصة لأن  تعرضي كل ما لديك. فهذا يؤمن لك قدراً كافياً من الوقت والإنصات من أمك،  ويخفف التوتر لديك.

6- اخفضي لها جناح الذل من الرحمة، وكلميها بكلمات خجولة ومهذبة، ولا  تستعملي الأسلوب الاستفزازي معها، فهي بالتالي أمك التي أوصاك الله عز وجل  بألا تقولي لها "أف".

----------


## بياض الثلج

أماه ديني قد دعاني للجهاد وللفــــــــــــدا
أماه إني ذاهب للخلـــــــد لــــــــــن أترددا
أماه لا تبكي علي إذا سقطت ممــــــــــدداً 
فالموت ليس يخيفني ومناي أن أستشـهدا
الله أكبر كلما صوت القنابل زغــــــــــــردا
الله أكبر كلما صدح الرصاص وغــــــــردا
الله أكبر لن تضيع دماء إخواني ســــــــدى
فالنصر أقبل ضاحكاً والحق زاد توقــــــــداً
نأبى الخنوع وهامُنا عَلَمٌ على طول المدى
نأبى الصَّغارَ ولو أعد الذابحون لنا المدى
نأبى الركون إلى الطغاة الحاقدين على الهدى
فالحُرُّ يأبى أن يلين وأن يهادن مفســـــــــــــداً

----------


## بياض الثلج

*


أبحث عن أمي....
خذيني إلى حضنك 
لمي شعثي....
أبعديني عن همهمات  المشعوذين...
وهواجس المقهورين..
أثقلوا ظهري....
وشتتوا علي  أمري...
قّوني يارب ولا تخفف حملي 
لاتنس قلما ينزف دما....
قلّمه  بنسجك..
وعافه بتقويمك....
قص جناح طير ذهب إلى غابات الفرح...
فنسي درب  الوطن الأول....
******************
أبحث عنك أمي....
ضميني  لصدرك..
أزجريني بقسوة....
صراخك عندي أمان....
وعطفك لي  ضمان....
خذيني بعيدا عن هجوم الأفاعي....
لميني بصدرك بحنان
أنعشي وردة  مزقت..
برياح الثوان...
بهواً طربت له  الشطآن...
**********************
أبحث عن أمي....
خذيني بعيدا عن  نفسي....
أبكيني كطيف ندمان....
اجعليني ورقة بيضاء
امحي حتى  حروفي....
أعيديني طفلا في سريره...
أرضعيه روح العنبر....
فهو من جري  الجياد سقمان
خذيني حيث الشفق الأحمر....
واحكي لي حكايا الجان...
اجعليني  أطير عبر سحب الخيال...
وغيوم المرجان...
هدئي جوارح الظمآن....
إني جعلتك  بعد ربي...
فلا تنسي صريعاً هيمان...
******
أبحث عنك أمي...
خذيني حيث  هناك التلاهي...
وكان هناك قمر الزمان..
خذيني أطوف بخير البوادي
حليب نوق  وانعام
أرضع طهر نواصي العرب
أعيد نور الدجى نوران
واحد أتى من شعاع  مصلى
تاريخا عاد مع سندباد...
حبك حفر قناة جفت
مطري أ نزل في  عجمان
خذيني حيث أنت حبيبتي
هدئي روع حبيبٍ ِالنُّدمان
ومازلت أبحث عن  أمي....
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

*

اسألوا دمي .. وسعادتي وهمي* 
*اسألوا التوفيق ..والكدر والضيق* 


*اسألوا الطيب في  صفاتي ..والدعاء اللي في صلاتي * 


*واسألوا شهودي  ..الدموع اللي في سجودي* 


*اسألوهم .. واسألوا  دمي ..*


*عن غلا أمي ,,*

----------


## بياض الثلج

كلمة تحمل كتلة لا حدود لها من معاني الحب والحنان والعطف، كلمة  لا تعرف حدود الحرمان، لا نمل جميعا من تكرارها، بل تزداد كل يوم ارتقاء وسمو ورفعة  وتظل سرا غامضا يكتنز دفء الحياة بأكملها.
تظل الام المرفأ الذي يشتاقه جميع من  تستهويه نفسه للبحر والسفر، وتظل هي مجموعة من مشاعر الخوف والقلق والتوتر الدائم  على كل من حولها تخفي أمورا كثيرة تقلقها، وتؤثر غيرها على كل ما تحتاجه وتتمناه كي  تجد سعادة اطفالها واسرتها واقع تعيشه لا تبحث عنه
يظل الكلام ناقص مهما اكتمل  عن هذه الأم وعن هذه الكلمة التي لا تفارق شفاه الجميع وحروف تلازمنا قد لا نجيد  لأجلها فن التعبير لأنه ينتهي عندما نبدأ بوصفها لكننا نجيد لغة الانحناء لتقبيل  التي كانت بالنسبة لكل الأبناء "الأرض المعطاء.
قصة الأم التى  أرضعت طفلها وهي ميته 
==============================
هذي قصه حقيقه 100 % رواها  ضويحي بن خرميط العازمي في الحادي والعشرين من ابريل سنه 1935 في مضاربهم عند ملح  .... وذكر هذه القصه ديكسون في كتاب عرب الصحراء 

كان أحد رجال قبيلة  العوازم مسافرا قريبا من حائل مع زوجته اللتي كانت على وشك ولادة وفي غور يقع بين  التلال العاليه وضعت المرأه طفلها فجأة ولكنها ماتت أثناء الوضع حاول زوجها ان  يساعدها قدر ما يستطيع غير انه كان وحيدا ولم يستطع ان ينقذها فوضع جثتها في كهف  قريب وملاء المدخل بالحجارة...كره الأب أن يبعد الطفل عن أمه فقد كان يدرك أنه  سيموت لا محاله لعدم وجود الحليب فوضعه على صدر أمه ولف ذراعها من حوله ووضع ثديها  الايسر في فمه ثم تركهما وسار مبتعدا 

وبعد تسعة أشهر كان جماعة من البدو من  نفس القبيلة يمرون من هناك فقرروا أن ينصبوا مضاربه مقريبا من المكان الذي دفنت فيه  المرأة وطفلها .....وبما أنهم كانوا يعرفون القصه فقد ذهبوا إلى مدخل الكهف ليروا  إن كانت الحجارة لاتزال في موضعها .. وكم كانت دهشتهم كبيره عندما وجدوا بعض  الحجاره قد أزيلت من مكانها تاركة حفرة في الجدار وازدادت دهشتهم عندما وجدوا آثار  قدم طفل على الرمال في جميع الاتجاهات... فاعتراهم الخوف وأصبحوا نهبا للخرافات  وانطلقوا مبتعدين عن المكان المسكون وهم لا يلوون على شئ... 

وبعد مده من  الزمن علم الاب بالقصة فأسرع إلى المكان ووجد الحفرة في الجدار وآثار أقدام الطفل  .. وعندما نظر داخل الكهف ... رأى طفلا حيا يتمتم وهو يقف بجانب جثة المرأة الميتة  التي كانت أشبه بجثة محنطه...وكان جسدها جافا تماما عدا عينها اليسرى والجانب  الايسر من وجهها و ثديها الايسر الذي كان يمتلئ بالحليب ويدها اليسرى .... وكانت  جميع هذه الاعضاء لا تختلف في شئ عن اعضاء المرأة الحيه... 

عندها ملأ الخوف  من الله قلب الرجل فأخذ يردد اسمه ويحمده ...ثم إنه أخذ الطفل الرضيع ووضعه على ظهر  ناقته وسار مبتعدا 

وقبل مغادرت المكان دفن جثة زوجته الميته بعنايه...  ووضعها هذه المره في قبر من رمال 

وقد كبر الطفل و اصبح محبوبا من الله  والناس وعند بلوغه مبلغ الرجال أصبح من أشهر مقاتلي القبيلة و أشجعهم وقد سموه خلوي  

[align=left]وصلتني عبر الايميل [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]* 





**
* 
الأم .. وما أدراك ما الأم .. إنها إحساس ظريف .. وهمس لطيف .. وشعور نازف بدمع جارف .. 
الأم .. جمال وإبداع .. وخيال وإمتاع .. وجوهره مصونة ولؤلؤه مكنونه .. 
الأم .. كنز مفقود لأصحاب العقوق .. وكنز موجود لأهل البر والودود .. 
الأم .. تبقي كما هي .. في حياتها وبعد موتها .. وفي صغرها وكبرها .. فهي عطر يفوح شذاه .. وعبير يسمو في علاه .. وزهر يشم رائحته الأبناء ..وأريج يتلألأ في وجوه الآباء.. ودفء وحنان .. وجمال وأمان .. ومحبه ومودة .. ورحمه وألفه .. وأعجوبه ومدرسه .. وشخصيه ذات قيم ومبادئ .. وعلو وهمم .. وهي المربية الحقيقية لتلك الأجيال الناشئة :
الأم مدرسه إذا أعددتها
                    أعددت شعبا طيب الأعراق
الأم .. هي قسيمه الحياة .. وموطن الشكوى .. وعماد الأمر .. وعتاد البيت .. ومهبط النجاة .. وهي آية الله ومنته ورحمته لقوم يتفكرون .. 
الأم .. صفاء القلب ونقاء السريرة .. ووفاء وولاء .. وحنان وإحسان .. وتسليه وتأسيه .. وغياث المكروب ونجده المنكوب .. وعاطفة الرجال ومدار الوجدان .. وسر الحياة .. ومهاج الغضب .. ومقعد ألألفه .. ومجتلى القريحة .. ومطلع القصيدة .. وموطن الغناه .. ومصدر الهناء ومشرق السعادة ..
الأم .. أشد أمم الأرض بأسا .. واسماها نفسا .. وأدقها حسا .. وأرسخها في المكرمات أقداما .. وارفعها في الحادثات أعلاما .. واقرها في المشكلات أحلاما .. وأمدها في الكرم باعا وأرحبها في المجد ذراعا ..
الأم .. كوكب مضي ء بذاته .. ويسمو في صورته وسماته .. وأجمل بلسما في صفاته ولها منظرا أحلى من نبراته .. ونفس زكيه طاهرة بصلاته .. وجسما غريباً يبهر في حجابه .. وعيوناً تذرف الحب بزكاته .. جدها عبرة .. ومزحها نزهة .. نخلة عذبة .. وشجرة طيبة .. ومخزن الودائع .. ومنبع الصنائع .. 
الأم .. نعم الجليس .. وخير الأنيس .. ونعم القرين في دار الغربة .. ونعم الحنين في ساعة القربة ..
[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]



كتبت اليك يا امي





كتبتُ إليكِ يا أمي
نشيداً في المَدى انسَرَبا
أُعبّرُ فيه يا أمي
عن الدمع الذي انسَكبا
عن القلبِ الذي اضّطربا
عن الفكر الذي شرَدا
عن الشوق الذي اتَّقدا
ولم أُشعِرْ به أحَدا !


عن الأحزانِ في الصدر ِ
عن الأفراح في القبر ِ
فمنذ رحلتِ يا أمي
وحزني ، آهِ مِن حزني !
يُطاردُني
يحاصرُني
فتَفضَحُ عبرةُ العين ِ
بصمتٍ بعضَ أشواقي
فأسجدُ في مَدى الصبر ِ
وتسري نغمةُ الشكر ِ
بأعماقي وأوراقي
..
على الشباّكِ يا أمي
وقفتُ بظلِّ ذِكراكِ
هنا كنا بأكنافِ الهَنا نَسمَرْ
بظلّ الليلِ إذ أقمَرْ
هنا الأوراقُ والقلمُ
هنا التلفازُ والحرَمُ
هنا المصحَفْ
هنا الإيمانُ قد رفرَفْ
..
ولا تدرينَ يا أمي
ولا أدري متى ألقى مُحياّكِ ؟
دعوتُ اللهَ يا أمي
ليجمعَنا بميعادِ
هناكَ بصحبة الهادي
هناكَ سيَنجلي همّي
ويَسعَدُ قلبيَ الباكي
وحتى ذاكَ يا أمي
يميناً لستُ أنساكِ
***
[/align]

----------


## الوسادة

*طاهرة بصلاته .. وجسما غريباً يبهر في حجابه .. وعيوناً تذرف الحب بزكاته .. جدها عبرة .. ومزحها نزهة .. نخلة عذبة .. وشجرة طيبة .. ومخزن الودائع .. ومنبع الصنائع .. 

موضوع رائع و الأم لا تعوض مهما فعلنا لا نوفيها اي شيء مهما كان بسيطا 

شكرا بياض الثلج *

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طبعا أمي انا أخطأتو بحقك كثيرا فسامحيني واعذروني يا أحن قلب على وجه الارض

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاته
لقد قرأت هذه القصه المؤلمه




وحبيت اني انقلها لكم من اجل الفائده.......





وهي يحكي بعض شهود هذه القصه:




كنا في مجلس فإذا بالجوال يرن على أحد الحاضرين


رد على الجوال بوجه مكتئب


ايه ايه ايه


ماهوب الحين


قلتك خلاص ماهوب الحين


طييييييييييب قلنا لك بعديييييييييييييييييين


هكذا توالت الكلمات قلنا لعله يخاطب إحدى قريباته


ثم أغلق الجوال وقال :


أزعجتنا العجوز!!


وهل تعلمون من هي تلك العجوز ؟؟؟؟؟؟ انها أمه !!



ما أقبحه لم يتلطف معها في الكلام ولا في الوصف !!!!!


سكت وسكت الحاضرون ثم سمعنا صوت بكاء خفي فإذا أحد الزملاء تدمع عينه


نظرنا إليه بدهشة لأن دمع الرجال ليس هينا


فلما علم أننا حولنا النظر إليه قال :


ليتني رأيت أمي


وليتها حية لتزعجني


كي أقول لها :


سمي


الذي يرضيك


صاحبنا الأول صار في حرج وحاول الدفاع عن نفسه


فتكلم المجلس كله دفعة واحدة وقالوا :


اخس واقطع!!!


لا تتكلم ولا بكلمة ما لك أي عذر


اذهب لأمك وقبل رأسها واسترضها


صديقنا الذي بكى توفيت أمه وهو صغير بعد ولادته فورا


يعيش حياته كئيبا لأنه يظن أنه سبب وفاة أمه


نشأ وهو صغير يسمع من الأطفال :


أمي قالت


أمي تقول


بروح لأمي


ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يقول هذه الكلمات


بركان داخله يتفجر فينزوي في إحدى زوايا البيت ليبكي بكاء مرا


كبر وكبرت معه همومه


يسمع زملاءه العقلاء هم يقولون ردا على أمهاتهم


آمري آمر


الله يحييك على طاعته


إذا اتصلت ترك الدنيا من أجلها


عندها يتنفس صاحبنا الصعداء


ويكاد ينفجر من البكاء .





أخواني أخواتي بروا بأمهاتكم


واستغلوا فرصة وجودهم لتحيوا معهم


حياه ملؤها الحب والحنان .. فما أجمل حياتك وأنت بار بوالديك .


وأكسبوا رضاهم لتهنؤا بحياتكم .. ويبارك لكم الله بذريتكم .


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,






صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما قال:




امك


ثم امك



ثم امك



ثم ابـــــــــــوك*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 







أمي الحنون :
أكتب إليك كتابا خطه حبي واحترامي لك من صدى قلبي الذي نعم وما زال بدفء محبتك لي ، كل عام أمي يحتفل الناس بيوم الأم ، ولكن كيف يكفيك يوم واحد أشكرك على ما فعلتيه من أجلي ؟ كيف أكتفي بزهرة أقدمها لك وقد ذبلت ورود عمرك في رعايتي والاهتمام بي ، وقطفت ريحانة عافيتك لتهديها لي كي أمنح حياتي نسمة من شذاها ... كيف أكتفي ببضع كلمات لأعبر بها عن امتناني ، وأنت التي سطرت كتاب حياتي ، وكنت لي نعم قدوة وخير دليل يأخذ بيدي نحو طريق الخير والسداد ، كيف ألخص فحوى حبي لك في يوم واحد وأنت التي أهديت ضياء عينيك لأبصر الطريق القويم .. وسهرت لأنام ، وعانيت لأرتاح ، ومرضت لأتعافى ، أم كيف أتناسى دموع عينيك وقسمات وجهك التي كانت تنطق بالجزع والهلع إذا مرضت أو إن أصابني سقم أو مكروه ؟ 


أماه : ما رأيت أشمل من عينيك تحتويني في لحظات .. ولا أطيب من قلبك الذي لا يستطيع الصمود أمام إلحاحي ودموعي ،، فأنت أمي النبع الرقراق المتدفق الذي لا تنضب مياهه على مر الحقب والأزمان ، فكنت ولا تزالي الشجرة التي تجود بثمارها بدون ضيق أو ضجر .

والدتي .. حبيبة قلبي .. حسنة أيامي .. أميرة مشاعري .. ملكة إحساسي : تعجز السطور عن الوفاء بحقك الذي عرفته منذ أن قرأت القرآن الكريم ووعيت سنة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما وصانا بك خيرا في أكثر من موضع وحديث . 

أيتها الغالية : 
يا لقلبك الرقيق الذي تحملينه بين جوانحك ، قلبا شافقا ، وبتوحيد الله ناطقا ، وبحب كل من حوله خافقا ، قلبا يسع العالم بأكمله ،، ويا لأخلاقك الرفيعة التي أسقيتني إياها منذ نعومة أظافري ولازلت ، فأنت مدرستي الأولى التي نهلت منها حتى ارتويت علما وأدبا ، فتبوأت بفضلك الذرى والقمم .. 

أمي الرؤوم :
تظلين دائما وأبدا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامن ، يرده القاصي والداني ، تزخرين بأنبل معاني الحب والعطف و الحنان ، فمنذ أن أبصرت عيناي الدنيا وأنت أمي تكدحين ، تحملت تعب الحمل تسعة أشهر وهنا على وهن ، ثم قاسيت آلام وأوجاع الولادة ، ولم تتواني لحظة واحدة كي أنعم في ظل حبك بالهناءة والسعادة والفرح .. ولم تكتف بذلك بل صارت دعواتك ترافقني أينما وحيثما كنت ... انقضت الأيام والشهور والسنون ، كبرت وترعرعت ، وروعك لا يزال لا يهدأ حرصا وخوفا منك علي 

حبيبتي :
لا يسعني بعد هذا كله إلا أن أشكرك جزيل وخالص الشكر أمي ، أدرك بأنه لن يوفيك حقك ، ولن يجازيك ، كما أدعو الله العلي القدير أن يرعاك ويحفظك ، وأن يظل حضنك ملاذي في الشدة والرخاء يحميني ويشفق علي إن تربصت بي الأخطار في معترك الحياة ، وأن يبعد عنك كل سوء وشر ، فأنت يا أمي تستحقين الخير جله .. أدامك الله منارة تتألق مع تعاقب الليل والنهار ، فلا حياة لي بدونك ، ولا عوض لي سواك.

امى اكتبت اليكى هذه الرساله والدموع تجف من عينى ...فارحمى قسوه قلبى واعذرى جفاء عينى.
يا مااااه لو مره خطيت سامحينى ولا تزعلى . الجنه يااماه تحت قدامك..

اســــــــــــــــــف يا امـــــــــــــى.
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أمي ابكي ليلا … 
والدموع تنزل سيلا










أبكي فأقول نفسا … 
لماذا لا تحبني أصلا ؟ 
لماذا تكرهني كرها ؟ 
لماذا تغيضني غيضا ؟ 
لماذا ؟ 
لكني تاكدت اني اخطات فهما … 
فهي تحبني حبا جما 
امي احبك .. نعم احبك 
فاني اراك ليلا وسط ضوء القمر … 
ونهارا بين نور الشمس … 
اراك نجما يتلألأ في سماء حياتي … 
ودرة في احضان المحار 
امي … انت مبدأ حياتي … 
انت كلي … انت عمري … 
احبك نعم احبك .. 
اينما كنت واينما ذهبت 
فانت دائما في خيالي وفكري … 
لن انساك مهما فعلت … 
انت ربيتيني ودعيتني … 
امي اعذريني ان اخطات في حقك 
او اسات اليك … 
فانا ما زلت في ريعان شبابي… 
فاعذريني ثم اعذريني 



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 








بيومها تبسمت لها الأزهار 
وغردت الطيور ابتهاجا لها


وهل تعلمون لم نحبها ولم نعشقها 
لأنها نبع الحنان والسلام والأمان 
لأنها تعطينا ولا تأخذ منا 
لأنها تفضلنا على نفسها 
لأنها تخاف علينا أكثر من أي شيء 
لأنها تعشقنا أكثر من عشق نفسها 
لأنها تتمنى لنا أن نكون الأفضل 
لأنها تحب لنا الأفضل 
لأنها تجوع لكي نشبع 
وتعطش لنرتوي 
وتبرد لندفأ 
وتسهر للنام ونرتاح 
وتبكي إذا بكينا 
وتفرح لفرحنا 
نؤذيها فلا تؤذينا 
نكرهها وتصر على محبتنا 
نكون عاقين لها ولكنها تبرنا 
نقطع وصلها وتتمنى رؤيتنا ولو من بعيد 
أبعد كل هذا نستكثر عليها كلمة حانية 
وبسمة محاطة بباقة ورد جميلة 

لأنك أمي سأقدم لكي أعذب الكلام وأرقه 
لأنك أمي سأقدم لك الورد لأنك تستحقينه 
لأنك أمي أقول لك أني أحبك 
لأنك أمي سأرتمي في حضنك 
لأنك أمي سأتدلع عليك وأطلب منك الحنان 
لأنك أمي أرجو أن تسامحيني 
لأنك أمي أقبلي هديتي ووردتي وكلمتي وقبلتي 

لأنك أمي أحبك 




[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
 


أقوال مأثورة في الأم



قال تعالى:

( وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ إِحْسَانًا حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهًا وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهًا وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ

ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ

الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي

تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ )

(الأحقاف-15)

( الزم رجلها فثم الجنة )

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

رواه ابن ماجة

لا توجد في الدنيا وسادة أنعم من حضن الأم،

ولا وردة أجمل من ثغرها

( شكسبير )

الأُمُّ مَدْرَسَةٌ إِذَا أَعْدَدْتَهَـا أَعْدَدْتَ شَعْباً طَيِّبَ الأَعْرَاقِ

الأُمُّ رَوْضٌ إِنْ تَعَهَّدَهُ الحَيَا بِالرِّيِّ أَوْرَقَ أَيَّمَا إِيْـرَاقِ

الأُمُّ أُسْتَاذُ الأَسَاتِذَةِ الأُلَـى شَغَلَتْ مَآثِرُهُمْ مَدَى الآفَاقِ

( حافظ إبراهيم )

الأُمُومَة أعظمُ هِبَةٍ خَصَّ الله بها النساء

( ماري هوبكنز )

العَيْشُ مَاضٍ فَأَكْرِمْ وَالِدَيْكَ بِـهِ والأُمُّ أَوْلَى بِإِكْـرَامٍ وَإِحْسَـانِ

وَحَسْبُهَا الحَمْلُ وَالإِرْضَاعُ تُدْمِنُهُ أَمْرَانِ بِالفَضْلِ نَالاَ كُلَّ إِنْسَـانِ

( أبوالعلاء المعري ) 

لم أطمئن قط ، إلا وأنا في حجر أمي

( سقراط )

لَيْسَ يَرْقَى الأَبْنَاءُ فِي أُمَّةٍ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ تَرَقَّـتْ الأُمَّهَـاتُ

( جميل الزهاوي )

من روائع خلق الله قلب الأم

( أندريه غريتري )

أَحِنُّ إِلَى الكَأْسِ التِي شَرِبَتْ بِهَا وأَهْوَى لِمَثْوَاهَا التُّرَابَ وَمَا ضَمَّا

( المتنبي )

حِينما أنْحَني لأقّبلَ يَديكِ،

وأسكبُ دُموعَ خُضوعي فوقَ صدركِ،

واستجدي نظراتِ الرضا من عينيكِ..

حينها فقط..

أشعر باكتمال رُجُولتي

( إسلام شمس الدين ) 

وَاخْضَعْ لأُمِّكَ وأرضها فَعُقُوقُهَا إِحْدَى الكِبَـرْ

( الإمام الشافعي )

لن أسميكِ امرأة ، سأسميكِ كل شيء

( محمود درويش )

الأمومة : أنصع رمز لنجاح المرأة في دنيا البقاء والوجود

( أمين سلامة )

قلب الأم مدرسة الطفل

( بيتشر )

لم أعرف معنى الأمومة إلا عندما رزقت بولد،

حينها عرفت أن كل ما أقدمه لأمي

لا يساوي ليلة واحدة سهرت فيها من أجلي

( عادل سالم )

إني مدينٌ بكل ما وصلت إليه

وما أرجو أن أصل إليه من الرفعة

إلى أمي الملاك

( لينكولن ) 


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]




(الحساب مدفوع)









كانت الأم منهمكة في إعداد الطعام 

حينما دخلت عليها ابنتها ذات العشر سنوات 

ومدت يدها لها بورقة وعيناها تلمع ذكاء وحيوية. 

أسرعت الأم وجففت يديها المبللتين ثم راحت تقرأ ما كتبته ابنتها 

بخط جميل 

فاتورة حساب المبلغ 

أجرة قيامي بتنظيف غرفتي دينار 

أجرة قيامي بجلي الصحون دينارين 

لعنايتي بأخي الصغير أثناء غيابك 3 دنانير 

مكافأة على علامتي الجيدة في المدرسة 5 دنانير 

تطلعت الأم في عيون ابنتها فطاف بخاطرها مجموعة من أحداث ماضية 

فكتبت على نفس الورقة: 

لقد حملتك 9 شهور مجانا 

قاسيت الأم الحمل والولادة مجانا 

قضيت الليل للعناية بك مريضة مجانا 

رضيت بكل الهموم التي سببتها لي مجانا 

علمتك الدروس وساعدتك في فروضك مجانا 

اعتنيت بك وبنظافتك وألعابك وثيابك ومسح دموعك مجانا 

مدت الأم الورقة لابنتها ، 

فلما قرأتها رمت بنفسها على صدر أمها خجلا ثم كتبت أسفل قائمة حسابها 

( الحساب مدفوع )
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انتظروني باقه من الفيديو من تصميمي وأهديها لامي وأمهات العالم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

جديد ست الحبايب أهداء لكل أم بالعالم مني أنا أبنك المحب عبدالله الشرفا 


http://www.sendspace.com/file/rpdsbw



وهذا أعتبره نقطه ببحر من فضلك عليا

----------


## بياض الثلج

أمي

وعبق النهار وقطرات الندى
اشتم رائحتك التي من الياسمين أشهى
تلك الرائحه عندي اجمل من كل العطور وأحلى 
أمي.. عندما تقتربين مني لتطبعي على جبيني قبلة الصباح
وتناديني وصوتك مثل الطير غنى
أمي.. يامن تركت ملذات الدنيا ونسيت أنك أنثى 
فضلتِ أن تكوني أماَ لمهجة قلبكِ 
لها رخص شبابكِ وجمالكِ وأبدا لم تغركِ دنيا
أمي.. يامن انت ابنة الحسبِ والنسبِ 
* يامن أحببت كل  الناس ولم تفرقى بين غني وفقيرعلى باب الله يسعى
لم تتأوهي أوتتأففي أوتندبي لحظات عصية
كنت أبدا راضية مبتسمة*
*متذللة لله حامدة  مرضية
وأبدا ماكنت* *للناس عاتبة لائمة
أمي.. كيف ارد الجميل يا أمي
جميل عطائك و حنانك و خوفك و سهرك 
أيامك التي رخصت لأجلي أن أكون راضية
أمي .. يامن انت عابدة لله مؤمنة
أتذكرك تتجملين بملابس الصلاة 
ونور يشع من وجنتيك
ويداك مرفوعة للسماء وقلبك خاشعا متذللا لله 
وعيناك ملأتها دموع التوسل 
راجية الله الحماية لي والرضى
أمي هل أجازيك حقا لو قبلت قدميك بكرة وعشية
والله اني حائره أمام مافعلت وتكرمت
فوالله لن اكافئكِ فضلك أيتها الحنونة 
لو بقيت العمر لقدميك خادمة*
*اللهم يا خالق  الكون*
*أجعل أمي*
*راضية  مرضية*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أمي انتي شمعة عمري فلا تنطفيء يا بعد عمري

----------


## بياض الثلج

أحبها وأعشق طيفها..أراها في كل صفحة.. بل في كل سطر..ألمح طيفها في ذلك البدر..
أكتب لك لا بالقلم ولا بالريشة...
حروفي نسجتها دموع الشوق لك أيتها الحبيبة...لا كلام يفيك حقك...ولا كل تعابير اللغة تعبّر عن بعض ما فيّ من فيض حبك الخالد...
أكتب وانا كلي حنين إاليك والى حضنك الدافئ..الي طيف عيونك..... وضحكات شفاتك ونبرات صوتك....

أمي...

آآآآآآه لو تعملين كم أحبك.. أكتب وأنا بعيد عنك أنتِ هناك في الوطن وأنا هنا بين ركام المنفى 
اغرد بحبك وارسل لك كل باقات الشوق وسهام العشق الابدي .....أنت الروح والامل أنت مهجتي وزهرة حياتي 
أحبك ...أحبك ...أحبك........


كلمات زجلية...أهديها من المنفى البائس . ومن ألم البعد..الى أمي الحبيبة التي طال الغياب والبعد عنها في الوطن الحبيب...حماكِ الله يا أمي

ما يا روحي ويا هواي=يا نورْ دربي ودنيتي
حــــبـــــي إلـــــــــك مــــــــــا بــيــنـــوصـــفونــــــومــــــه بـــحـــضـــنــــك مُـــنـــيـــتــــي
ونــــــظـــــــرة مـــــــــــــن عــــيــــونـــــك دواتــنَــسّــيــنـــي هـــــمّــــــي وغــــربــــتــــي
يـــــــا تــــــــاج راســــــــي ويــــــــا أمــــــــليـــنــــعــــش فــــــــــــؤادي ومـــهـــجـــتـــي
انــــــــتِ الـــنـــبـــع واصـــــــــل الـــحـــنـــانتــــســــقــــي دروبــــــــــــي وعــــــزتـــــــي
أتـــــــذكـــــــر بـــــــوقــــــــت الـــــصـــــغـــــرســهـــرك..لـــتـــيـــجـــي راحـــــــــتـــــــــي
ومـــــــــا غـــــيـــــرك بـــــوقـــــت الـــبـــكــــايــــــجــــــي ويــــمــــســـــح دمــــعــــتـــــي
ومـــــــــا غــــيـــــرك بـــــوقـــــت الـــــفـــــرحيــــــفــــــرح لــــشــــوفــــة بـــســـمـــتــــي
ومـــــــــا غــــيـــــرك بـــســـاعـــة زعــــــــــليــــقــــعــــد ويــــســــمــــع شــــكــــوتـــــي
يُــــمـــــا يــــــــــا مـــهـــجــــة هــالــقـــلـــبعــــــهـــــــدي الـــــــــــــك ومـــحـــبــــتــــي
بــــبـــــعـــــادك دمـــــــوعـــــــي نـــــــهـــــــرودايــــــــــم أنــــــــــا فــــــــــي لـــوعـــتــــي
مــــــــــن يــــــــــوم آخــــــــــر مُــلـــتـــقـــىعــــايــــش أنـــــــــا فـــــــــي حـــســـرتـــي
مــــــــــن دونــــــــــك الـــدنـــيــــا جـــــمـــــريــــــحــــــرق ســــنــــابــــل عـــيـــشـــتـــي
أواه يــــــــــــــــا نــــــــــــــــار الـــــبـــــعــــــدومــــيــــن الــــلــــي يــــــــدري بــحــالــتــي
مــــتـــــى أرجـــــــــع لــحــضـــنـــك أنــــــــــاتــــــضــــــوي طــــريــــقــــي و دنــــيــــتــــي
يــــــــــــــا رب عـــــــجـــــــل هـــالــــلــــقــــاحــــــتـــــــى أعــــــــــــــود لـــفـــرحــــتــــي
وتــــجــــمــــع شـــمـــلـــنـــا بـــــــــــــألارضإمــــــــــــي ..وأنــــــا.فـــــــي ديــــــرتـــــــي
ومــــــــا بــنـــســـى أدعــــــــي لـــلـــوطـــنويا رب ينصر أمتي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

أمي يا اطهر إنسانه على وجه الارض  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):  :SnipeR (49):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 





نماذج في حب الأم


قال ابن عمر لرجل :
أتخاف النارأن تدخلها ، وتحب الجنة أن تدخلها ؟
قال : نعم 
قال : بر أمك ، فو الله لئن ألنت لها الكلام ، وأطعمتها الطعام ؛ لتدخلن الجنة ما اجتنبت الموجبات يعني الموبقات .




عن داود ابن قيس قال : أخبرني ]أبو مرة[ أن ابا هريرة كان اذا غدا من منزله لبس ثيابه , ثم وقف على امه فقال : السلام عليكم يااماه ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله عني خيرا كما ربيتني صغيرا . 
فترد عليه : وانت يابني فجزاك الله عني خيرا كما بررتني كبيرة . ثم يخرج فاذا رجع قال مثل ذلك .





عن سليمان التميمي , عن ابن مسعود وهو سعد قال : قلت لابن عباس : اني رجل حريص على الجهاد وليس أحد من قومي الا وقد لحق بالجهاد أو قال : بالامصار الا ابواي , وان ابواي أو ابي كاره لذلك فقال ابن عباس : لايصبح رجل له والدان فيصبح وهو محسن . قال : قلت اليهما ؟ قال : نعم , الا فتح الله له بابين من ابواب الجنه وان كان واحدا أولا يصبح وهو محسن الا فتح الله له بابا من الجنة ولايمسي وهو محسن الا فتح الله له بابا من الجنة , ولا يغضب عليه واحدا منهما فيرضى الله عز وجل عنه حتى يرضى "





عن منذر الثوري قال : كان محمد الحنفية يمشط رأس أمه.
وقال عبدالله بن جعفر بن خاقان المروزي (بندان) هو محمد بن باشر بن عثمان يقول : أردت الخروج (بعد أن جمع حديث البصرة) فمنعتني أمي , فأطعتها , فبورك لي فيه .
وقال جعفر الخالدي : كان الابار – وهو أحمد بن علي بن مسلم من علماء الثر ببغداد – كان من ازهد الناس , استأذن امه في الرحلة الى قتيبة , فكانوا يعزونه على هذا , فقال : هذا ثمرة العلم ,اني اخترت رضى الوالدة .





عن زيد قال : قلت للحسن ]البصري[ : مادعاء الوالدين للولد ؟ قال: نجاة . قال : قلت : فعليه ؟ قال : استئصاله , يعني هلاكه .
رأى ابن عمر رجلاً قد حمل أمه على رقبته وهو يطوف بها حول الكعبة، فقال: يا ابن عمر؟ أتراني جازيتها؟ قال: ولا بطلقة من طلقاتها ولكن قد أحسنت والله يثنيك على القليل كثيراً.
إني لها بعيرها المذلل
إن ذُعرت ركابها لم أذعر





سئل ابن عباس ,عن رجل قتل امرأته ماتوبته ؟ قال : ان كان له ابوان فليبرهما ماداما حيين , فلعل الله ان يتجاوز عنه . وقد جاء عنه مثل ذلك في المرأة التي تعلمت السحر ثم جاءته تطلب التوبة .




قال مكحول التابعي الجليل : بر الوالدين كفارة للكبائر .
قال محمد بن الكندر : بنت أغمز رجل أمي , وبات اخي عمر يصلي ليلته , فما تسرني ليلته بليلتي .




وذكر أن محمد بن سيرين أنه ما كلم أمه ألا وهو يتضرع .




قال ابو اسحاق الرقي الحنبلي في ترجمة عبدالله بن عون : ونادته أمه فأجابها , فعلا صوته صوتها , فأعتق رقبتين .





روى عن ابن عباس انه قال : إنما رد الله عقوبة سليمان بن داود عن الهدهد لبره بأمه .




قال الامام الشافعي : طاعة الوالدين :
أطع الاله كما امر و املأ فؤادك بالحذر 
واطع اباك فإنه رباك في عهد الصغر 
واخضع لامك وارضها فعقوقها احدى الكبر 





وعن انس بن النضر الاشجعي قال : استقت – أي طلبت – أم ابن مسعود ماء في بعض الليالي , فجاءها بالماء فوجدها قد ذهب بها النوم , فثبت بالماء عند راسها حتى اصبح .
عن محمد بن النكدر أنه كان يضع خده على الارض ثم يقول لامه : قومي ضعي قدمك على خدي .





وقال الخنسي سمعت أبا بكر يقول : كنت مع منصور بن المعتمر جالسا في منزله فتصيح به أمه، وكانت فظة عليه، فتقول: يا منصور يريدك ابن هبيرة على القضاء فيأبى!، وهو واضع لحيته على صدره ما يرفع إليها .






أراد ابن الحسن التميمي قتل عقرب، فدخلت في جحر فأدخل أصابعه خلفها , فلدغته , فقيل له ! قال : خفت ان تخرج فتجئ الى أمي تلدغها .




كان زين العابدين كثير البر بأمه , حتى قيل له :
إنك ابر الناس بأمك , ولسنا نراك تأكل معها في صحفة ! فقال : أخاف أن تسبق يدي الى ما سبقت اليه عينها , فأكون قد عققتها .





وكان طلق بن حبيب يقبل رأس أمه، وكان لا يمشي فوق ظهر بيتٍ هي تحته إجلالاً لها.
كان لـمسعر بن كدام له أمٌ عابدة، كان يحمل لها اللبد إلى المسجد، فيدخله، ويبسطه، ويصلي عليه، ثم يتقدم هو لمقدمة المسجد يصلي، ثم يقعد ويجتمع الناس فيحدثهم، وهو شيخ عالم معروف، ثم بعد ذلك ينتهي مجلس الحديث، فيقوم فيطوي لبدة أمه ويرافقها إلى البيت. 







حيوة بن شريح من كبار العلماء، كان يقعد في حلقة الدرس يعلم الناس، وعند مضي بعض الوقت تأتي أمه وتقول: يا حيوة ! قم ألقِ الشعير للدجاج، فيقوم ويقطع الدرس! الشيخ العالم الكبير حيوة يقطع الدرس وهو يدرس الطلاب؛ ليضع الشعير للدجاج، ثم يرجع يكمل الدرس، وهكذا.. 





حقوق الأم :
لأمك حق لو علمت كبير كثيرك ياهذا لديه يسير

[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

أمي الحبيبة .. أحبك يا أمي .. 
فلطالما أحطتني بالرعاية والحنان .. فلكِ علي من الفضل الشيء العظيم .. 
كيف لا !! وقد كنتِ السبب بعد الله في وجودي في هذه الحياة ..
أمي الغالية .. حبي الكبير لكِ يدفعني دفعاً ، وبقوّة كي أصارحك بمكنونات نفسي .. 
أماه لقد تعبت في بنائي أنا وإخوتي الشيء الكثير ، حتى اشتدت سواعدنا، وأصبحت تريدين أن تقطفي ثمرة هذا الجهد والتعب .. وهذا حق من حقوقك لا نغفله بل نشيد به ، ونفخر بأن الله قيّض لنا أماً مثلكِ ، يهمها حال أبنائها وصلاحهم .. 
ولكن أماه .. أرجوك ثم أرجوك .. لا تنظري إليّ دائماً من زاوية واحدة .. 
لا تطلبي مني الكمال في كلّ الأوقات .. لا تقارني بيني وبينك في كلّ الأحوال .. 
فلطالما سمعت منكِ عبارة : ( عندما كنت في مثل عمركِ كنت ُ.. وكنتُ .. ) .. 
أمي الحبيبة .. لكلّ منه جيله الذي وُجد فيه .. ولكلّ منا مجتمعه الذي درج فيه .. عالم المثاليات لا وجود له على أرض الواقع .. ربما عشتِ ظروفاً أحسن مني .. وواقعاً أفضل من واقعي بكثير .. ولا تنسي أماه أننا الآن في زمن نكابد فيه شتى ألوان الغزو الفكري والعقدي .. فتلطفي عليّ قليلاً .. 
احتويني كي أبوح لكِ بأسراري .. سلّحيني بسلاح الثقة وتوقفي عن تحطيمي .. 
أخرجيني إلى المجتمع فتاة ناضجة التفكير، ثابتة الخطوات .. لا أريد أن أخرج إلى المجتمع فتاة محطمة القدرات، هشة التفكير .. 
صدقيني أماه .. أنتِ من سيدفعني إلى طريق النجاح بكلماتكِ العذبة .. وأسلوبكِ اللين .. 
اربتي على كتفي .. عانقيني .. قبليني .. فلن تتخيّلي حجم السعادة التي سأشعر بها أثناء قربك مني .. 
أمي الحبيبة .. أقرّ وأعترف بأنه لا يوجد على سطح الأرض من سيخاف علي كخوفكِ أنتِ .. 
ولا يوجد من سيحرص عليّ كحرصكِ أنتِ .. فمَن سيحبني كحبكِ ؟!! .. بل مَن سيتمنى لي الخير مثلكِ ؟!! .. 
لذلك تغضبين عندما أقع في الخطأ ولا ألومك .. ولكن تلطّفي .. تلطّفي .. ولا تعنّفي .. 
لا توبّخيني أمام إخوتي الصغار .. أو الأقارب أو الجيران .. فلطالما بكيت وبكيت .. 
ظننت أنك لا تحبينني .. بل تصورّتك تكرهينني .. اعرف أني أخطأت حينها وندمت .. لكن قد لا ينفع الندم في معظم الأحيان .. لا أريد أن أندم بعد أن أكون قد وقعت فريسة سهلة لرفيقات السوء أو لسماعة الهاتف !! !!.. 
أماه .. دعيني أطلب منكِ أمران مهمان :
الأمر الأول : أن تجلسي معي جلسة صفاء .. لا أقول كلّ يوم ولكن كلّما سنحت لكِ الفرصة .. 
تقبلي كلماتي بالقبول ولو بشكل مبدئي.. دعيني أتحدّث فأنا بحاجة إلى أن أتحدّث .. 
استمعي إليّ .. ناقشيني بهدوء ولا تظهري التضجر .. فلطالما شرعت في الكلام ونويت مصارحتكِ بأمور فأفاجأ منكِ بقذيفة صاروخية من الكلمات الجارحة تخترق قلبي الصغير و تلجم لساني عن الكلام .. عند ذلك أهرب بحثاً عن صدرٍ حنون ولكن .. قد يكون في غير مظانّه !! 

الأمر الثاني : إذا كلفتيني بعمل فشاركيني فيه .. 
أرجو أن لا تفهميني خطأ .. أنا لا أريد زيادة أعبائك .. لكن لن تتخيلي حجم السعادة التي ستحوطني عندما تساهمين معي في الإنجاز .. 
ما رأيك أن نشترك في حفظ سورة من سور القرآن ؟!! .. 
ما رأيك أن نشترك في تفريغ شريط وطباعته ونشره ؟!! .. 
شاركيني هواياتي .. أشركيني معك في الرأي .. أثني علي أمام والدي وإخوتي .. 
أخبريهم أنني صديقتك المقربة .. بل والخاصّة جداً .. 
أماه .. دعيني أحبكِ .. اشتاق إليكِ .. فأنا اليوم في أشد الحاجة إليكِ من أيّ وقتٍ مضى ..

----------


## بياض الثلج

أشتقت الأمومة من الأُمّ ، وأُمّ كل شيء: معظمه، ويقال لكل شيء اجتمع إليه شيء آخر فضمّه: هو أُمٌّ له: " فأُمُّه هاوية"، سورة القارعة/ 9. 
والأمومة:عاطفة رُكزت في الأُنثى السوية، تدفعها إلى مزيد من الرحمة والشَفقة. وأم كل شيء: أصله وما يجتمع إليه غيره، وبهذا المعنى ورد تعبير "أم الكتاب" في عدة سور قرآنية وهي: في سورة آل عمران/ 7، وفي سورة الرعد/13، ، وفي سورة الزخرف /4. وجاءت الأم في القرآن الكريم ، ونحوه نحو: "أم القرى" في سورتي الأنعام/ 92، وفي الشورى/7 ، وأم القرى: مكة قال سبحانه وتعالى: " وما كان ربك مُهلِك القرى حتى يبعث في أمها رسولاً "، سورة القصص/59.
لقد أوصى القرآن الكريم بالأم، لفضلها ومكانتها فقال عزّ وجل: " ووصّينا الإنسان بوالديه حَملته أمه وَهْناً على وهن، وفِصاله في عامين أنْ اشكر لي ولوالديك إليّ المصير. وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تُطعهما وصاحِبْهما في الدنيا معروفاً واتبع سبيل من أناب إلي ثم إليّ مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون"، سورة لقمان/14-15. 
وكررّ تعالى هذه الوصية فقال الحق: " ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه إحساناً حملته أمه كُرهاً ووضعته كُرها وحملُه وفصاله ثلاثون شهراً " الأحقاف/15.
وفضل الأم على الأب له موجباته وهو الحمل والرضاع والرعاية. 
والإسلام قدّ س رابطة الأمومة، فجعلها ثابتة لا تتعرض للتبدلات والتغيرات، فحرم الزواج من الأمهات. كما بيّن أن رباط الزوجية لا يمكن أن يتحول إلى رباط أمومة أبداً، وشتان بينهما قال سبحانه: " وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تُظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم"، سورة الأحزاب/ 4، كذلك قوله الحكيم: " الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم ما هُنَّ أمهاتهم. إنْ أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولَدْنهم "، سورة المجادلة/2.
وقال النبيّ صلّى الله عليه وسلّم:" الجنة تحت أقدام الأمهات". كذلك فقد حظيت الأم بنصيب وافر في تراث الأمم والأقوام منذ فجر التاريخ وإلى اليوم، ونالت عند العرب حظوة ومكانة منذ بدء الرسالة النبوية حيث أعطيت للمرأة نصيبها من الحياة وجعلها حُرّة ونبذ عادة وأد البنات التي شاعت أيام الجاهلية الأولى. وتغنى الشعراء بالأم عبر العصور الأدبية، كيف لا وهي التي تلد الذكور والإناث، وتسهر على راحتهم، وتعتني بتربيتهم ليصبحوا رجالاً ونساءً في المجتمع. 
وردت الأم في اللغة بقول ابن منظور في لسان العرب، من أنّ: الأم والأمة بمعنى: الوالدة؛ وأنشد ابن بري:تقبلها من أمة ولطالـما *** تنوزع فـي الأسواق منها، خمارهاوقال سيبويه لإمك؛ وقال أيضاً:اضرب الساقـين إمك هابلقال ابن بري: الأصل فـي الأمهات أن تكون للآدميـين، و أمات أن تكون لغير الآدميـين، قال: وربما جاء بعكس ذلك كما قال السفاح الـيربوعي فـي الأمهات لغير الآدميـين:قوال معروف وفعاله، *** عقار مثنى أمهات الرباعقال: وقال ذو الرمة:سوى ما أصاب الذئب منه وسربة *** أطافت به من أمهات الـجوازلفاستعمل الأمهات للقطا واستعملها الـيربوعي للنوق؛ وقال آخر فـي الأمهات للقردان:رمى أمهات القرد لذع من السفا، *** وأحصد من قربانه الزهر النضر
الأم في العصور الأدبية
وقفنا في هذا البحث لاختيار الأبيات التي أشار فيها الشعراء العرب عبر العصور المختلفة إلى الأم من عصر قبل الإسلام وإلى العصر الحديث، وذلك من خلال قراءتنا لدواوين الشعر العربي الكبير، آملين أن نكون قد رسمنا صورة للأم الرؤوم الحانية التي تعطي أكثر مما تأخذ، حتى خلدها الشعراء في قوافيهم في ذاكرة الناس من خلال التوقف عند شعراء ما قبل الإسلام، وعند الشعراء المخضرمين، وفي العصر الأموي، والعصر العباسي، وفي شعر العصر الفاطمي، وفي المغرب وبلاد الأندلس، وكذلك في أشعار شعراء العصر الأيوبي، والعصر المملوكي، وعند شعراء العصر العثماني، وأخيراً ختام البحث بذكر نماذج من شعر شعراء العصر الحديث عن الأم. 

شعراء قبل الإسلام
أشار شعراء العرب قبل الإسلام إلى الأم في قصائدهم، متخذين صوراً عديدة من حياتها، ومنهم الطفيل الغنوي، وجليلة، وعروة بن الورد، فقال الغنوي:
يقولون لمّا جمعوا العدوّ شملهم *** لك الأم منّا في المواطن والأبِ
وقالت جليلة في الأم:تحملُ العينَ كما تحمل *** الأمُ أذى ما تفتليأما عروة بن الورد أمير الصعاليك، فقال عن الأم:فإنّي وإياكم كذي الأم أرهنت *** لهُ ماء عينها تفدي وتحمل
الشعراء المخضرمون
ذكر الشعراء المخضرمون الأم في أبياتهم ومنهم العجّاج، وتميم بن أُبي وحسان بن ثابت الأنصاري، فقال العجّاج:
خواديــــا أهونهـــنّ الأم
بينما قال تميم بن أُبي عن الأم:وملجأ مهروئين يلفى به الحَيا *** إذا جفلت كُحل هو الأم والأبُ
وقال شعر الرسل صلى الله عليه وسلّم حسان بن ثابت الأنصاري:
جعلتم فخركم فيه لعبدٍ *** من الأم مضنْ يطأ عَفْرَ التُرابِ 
في الشعر الأموي
تناول شعراء عصر بني أمية الأم في قصائدهم، ونشير إلى عدد منهم مثل: الفرزدق، والكميت الأسدي، والمغيرة بن حنباء، وثابت قطنة، وجرير، وعلي الغنوي، وعمر بن لجأ التميمي، ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان، ومعن المزني. فأنشد شاعر النقائض جرير عن الأم قائلاً:أغرّ كان البدر تحت ثيابه *** كريمٌ إلى الأمِ الكريمة والأبوقوله أيضاً:على ابنك وابن الأم ذا أدركتهما *** المنايا وقد افنين عاداً وتُبعَاوكذلك قوله:حملنا إليها من معاوية التي هي *** الأم تغشى كل فرخٍ منقنقِوقال الشاعر الكميت بن زيد الأسدي عن الأم:وكانت من اللا لا يغيرها ابنها *** إذا ما الغلام الأحمق الأُم غيرَاوقوله عنها:كان الأم أم هذه لمّا *** جلوا عنه غطاطة حابليناوأما المغيرة بن حنباء فقال في الأم:تهجو الكرام وأنتَ الأم من مشى *** حسباً وأنتَ العِلْجُ حين تكلمكذلك أنشد ثابت قطنة عن الأم بقوله:كل القبائل من بكرٍ تعدهُم *** واليشكريونَ منهم الأم العربُقال جرير شاعر النقائض في العصر الأموي:فما الأمُ التي ولدت أباكم *** بمقرنة النجار ولا عقيم ويقول علي الغنوي عن الأم:وكنت ذا لاقيتهم عند كربةٍ *** جمعتُ لهم الأم الكريمة والأبابينما قال عمر بن لجأ التميمي:مــن قبــــــل الأم ومـــن آبائِـــــهاوقال الخليفة الأموي معاوية بن أبي سفيان:خالي وعمي وعم الأم ثالثهم *** وحنظل الخير قد أهدى لي الأرَقاوآخر شعراء الأمويين معن المزني الذي قال بحق الأم: فما زلت في ليني له وتعطُفي عليهِ *** كما تحنو على الولدِ الأمُ
الأم عند العباسيين
أبرز شعراء العصر العباسي الأم في أغلب أشعارهم، وتناولوا صفاتها والإشادة بدورها في الحياة الأسريّة، ونشير لذكر طائفة منهم وهم: ابن الرومي، وابن الزيات، وابن نباته السعدي، وأبو نواس، والأمين العباسي، والبحتري، والخليفة المأمون، والشاعر المتنبي، وكشاجم، وآخرهم مهيار الديلمي. ذكر الشاعر ابن الرومي الأم بعدد من قصائده منها قوله عنها:كيف أهجو أمراً كريماً لئيماً *** واحد الأم خلقة الآباءِوقوله أيضاً:معروفة الأم ولكنّها مثلك *** لم يعرف لها والــدوقال فيها:تضنُّ به الأم الرؤوم على ابنها *** وإن كان مأمولات لسدِ المغاقرِوكذلك قوله الآخر في الأم:يدي سائلي الأم الرؤوم التي غدت *** تسومك حرمان الغني بالملأوأيضاً قوله فيها:وإن الذي تسترحم الأم ابنها *** بها وبهِ لاشك أرحم راحمِ
وما الأمُ إلاّ أمة في حياتها *** وأمٌ إذا فادت وما الأم بالأممِ
هي الأمُ يا للنّاسِ جرعت ثكلها ** ومَن يَبْكِ أمّاً لم تذم قطُ لايذمِثم انشد ابن الزيات قائلاً:يا بخست الست الأم به برى *** وهو العرش من أنسٍ ومن جانِقال الشاعر ابن نباته السعدي:وفينا لهُ إذا ضيّع النّاس عهده *** وكُنّا إذا الأم الحفية والأباكذلك قال الشاعر العباسي أبو نواس في الأم أبياتاً منها قوله:فإذا أطفنَ بها صمتنَ لها *** صمت البنات مهابة الأمِوقوله أيضاً:وأنظر إذا هي قابلتك تهيؤ *** نظر اليتيم إلى يدِّ الأمِثم قال أبو نواس عنها:ربيب بيت وأنيس ولم يُربّ *** بريش الأم محضونا نشد الخليفة العباسي الأمين بن هارون الرشيد في الأم قائلاً:يعزُّ عليَّ ما لاقيتُ فيه *** وأنتِ الأمُ خير الأمهاتِقال الخليفة العباسي المأمون بن هارون الرشيد في الأم قائلاً:وعائش الأم لست أشتمها *** مَنْ يفتريها فنحن منه براأما الشاعر أبو الطيب المتنبي فقال:رموا برأس أبيه *** وباكوا الأم غلبهوقال أيضاً:فما كان فيه الغدر إلاّ دلالة *** على أنّه فيه الأم والأبِوكقوله الآخر فيها:ملك إذا امتلأت مالاً خزائنه *** أذاقها طعم ثكل الأم للوالدِأما الشاعر كشاجم فذكر الأم بقوله:أبعدَ مُصاب الأم ألفا مضجعاً وآوي *** إلى خفض من العيش أو ظلِوقال الشاعر مهيار الديلمي للأم:من خير قوم أباً وأكرمهم أماً *** أما عابت الأب والأُم
في العصر الفاطمـــي 
كذلك أشاد شعراء العصر الفاطمي بالأم في أشعارهم كونها الفؤاد الحاني الذي يحدب على العناية بأولادها والمحافظة عليهم من كل مكروه، ومن هؤلاء الشعراء: ابن الهبارية، وابن منير الطرابلسي، وأبو العلاء المعري. حيث قال الشاعر ابن الهبارية:قد تضطرب الأم الرؤوم طفلها *** فهل يذم ذو شادٍ فعلهابينما عبر ابن منير الطرابلسي عن الأم بقوله:حدب الأب البّر الكبير وأرفة *** الأم الحفية باليتيم الأصغرِوأنشد الشاعر أبو العلاء المعري في الأم أبياتاً عديدة منها قوله فيها:وأردد إلى الأم شبحاً طال معهدها *** بضمه وهي لا ترجى لتربيتِوقال أيضاً:نادى حشا الأم بالطفل الذي اشتملت *** عليه ويحك لا تظهر ومُتِثم ذكرها قائلاً:وتحبّ الأم الخلوب وداود *** يحب الدنيا ويتلو الزَبورأو كقوله عنها:لو أنّك العرس أوقعت الطلاق بها *** لكنّك الأم هل لي عنكِ منصرفومثله قوله الآخر:من غير الخيل فقد خبلا *** هل تحمل الأم إلاّ الثكل والهبلاأو قوله أيضاً:بئست الأم للأنام هي الدنيا *** وبئس البنون للأمِ نحنُوأخير قول المعري في الأم:لا أفجع الأم بالرضيع ولا أشرك *** هذا الغرير في اللبنِ
عند شعراء المغرب وبلاد الأندلس
مثلما حظيت الأم مكانتها في قصائد الشعراء العرب خلال العصور المختلفة، فإنّ شعراء المغرب وبلاد الأندلس أشادوا بها في أبياتهم الشعرية، ومجدّوا فعالها لأنّ لها دورها الكبير في بناء المجتمع من خلال تربية أبنائها على القيم والمثُل الأصيلة النابعة من التراث والدين الإسلامي الحنيف. وممن ذكرها من شعراء المغرب والأندلس الشعراء: ابن حمديس الصقلي، وأبو إسحاق الألبيري، والأعمى التطيلي، والعفيف التلمساني، وأميّة الدّاني، وعلي الحصري القيرواني، ولسان الدين ابن الخطيب. فقال عنها ابن حمديس:خودٌ تلقن تربها حججا *** كالبنِ مُصغية إلى الأمِثم ذكرها الألبيري بقوله:ولقد عهدنا الأم تلطف بابنها *** عطفاً عليهِ وأنت ما أقساكبينما أشار إليها التطيلي قائلاً:وأكرم مضن يُرجى لدفعِ مُلمةٍ *** إذا الطفل لم يسكن إلى لطفِ الأمِوقال العفيف التلمساني في حق الأم:فيأخذ من هذا لهذا بحقهِ *** على نسبة محفوظة الأم والأبِأما أميّة الدّاني فقال:رزئت بأحفى النّاسِ بي وأمرّهم *** وأكبر بفقد الأمِ رزءاً وأعظموهذا علي الحصري القيرواني صاحب زهر الآداب، الذي أنشد للأم بقوله:نهكته علّة مبدؤها وحشة *** الأم متى تذكر تشقفي حين يذكر لسان الدين ابن الخطيب حول الأم:توالى مَن استرعيت أمناً وارفة *** ورفقاً كما تحنو على المرضع الأم
الأم في أشعار الأيوبيين
هناك شعراء من العصر الأيوبي تناولوا في أشعارهم دور الأم في المجتمع، نحو الشعراء: ابن مقرب العيوني، واسامة الشيزري، والأمير عبد المؤمن، والحيص بيص، وسبط ابن التعاويذي، وشرف الدين الحلي، ومحيي الدين بن عربي، ومما قاله العيوني هو:بأيسر مهر عند الأم خاطب *** ووالدها غيظاً معيضّ الرواجياوقال الشاعر الشيزري:بئست الأم رمت أولدها *** برزاياها ألا بئس الرضيعكذلك قوله: هي الأم لا برّ لديها وردن *** إلى بطنها بعد الولاد هو البِّرُأما الأمير ابن عبد المؤمن فقال:وإن كل عاد لاكل الغذا *** وما يترك الأم أو يفتقرويقول الشاعر حيص بيص في الأم:واشتجار الضرب من حرّته *** مذهل الأم عند الطفل الرؤومأو قوله الآخر:وعم بلطف رأفته الرعايا *** حنو الأم واحدها غــلام ثم ذكر الشاعر سبط ابن التعاويذي قائلاً: ولا يرى الأم من خائب *** ينافس العذراء في المهروقوله أيضاً:وحنّت إلى أن يبذل العُرف كفّه *** كما حنّت الأم الرقوب إلى الطفلِ كما قال صفي الدين الحلي:وأيتمت أبناء الرجال وطالما *** دعاهم فأغناهم عن الأمِ والأبِبينما أشار إلى الأم محيي الدين بن عربي بقوله:قالت لها مبلية الأم ثانية عساه *** يحيى كمثل النفخ في الصورِوقال أيضاً:كما الأم تضرب أولادها *** لتظهر مرتبة الولدثم قال:هي الأم سماها ذلولاً لخلقهِ *** وقد أعرضت عني كإعراض ذي ذنبِ
إذا كان حال الأم هذا فإنني *** لأولى به منها إلى انقضا نحبـي
في الشعر المملوكي
أنشد للأم في هذا العصر عدد من الشعراء الذي كتبوا عن دور الأم ومكانتها في النفوس ومنهم: ابن نباتة المصري، والستالي، والشاب الظريف وشهاب الدين المخلوف، وصفي الدين الحلي، ويوسف الثالث، فقال ابن نباتة عن الأم:ليتَ ابن إدريس لاقى ابن الدروس *** بها لكان يملأ قلبَ الأم بالجَذَلوقوله أيضاً:سامعة لما تُشيرُ الأم *** مع أنّها مثل الحجار صُمّوقال الشاعر الستالي:نماه من الأبِ العتكي مجدٌ *** بمجدِ الأمِ من مُضر مشُوبأما الشاب الظريف فقال عن الأمكم من أبٍ قد غدا أما لمعشرة *** فأعجب لإعطاء لفظ الأمِ للذكركما قال شهاب الدين بن الخلوف:وكم تركت أباً يبكي على ولدٍ *** إذ ذقته طعم ثكل الأم للولدِبينما ذكر الشاعر صفي الدين الحلي الأم بقوله عنها:سليل صفي المُصطفى وابن سبطهِ *** لقد تابَ منهُ الأم والأب والجدوكقول الشاعر يوسف الثالث:وكم حالت الأحوال منّا بحالةٍ *** نعمنا بها والنفس الأم طالبُ
عند شعراء العصر العثماني
تناول شعراء العصر العثماني الأم في أشعارهم مبينين الدور الذي تلعبه في بناء جيل صحيح مثل الشعراء: ابن رازكة، والحبس، والعشاري، وعبد العزيز الفشتالي، وعبد الغني النابلسي، ومحمد الصفاقسي، يقول الشاعر ابن رازكة:أبو الطلاب لا ينفك منهم *** حنان الأم بالطفلِ العظيمِوقول الحبسي:مَن جَرّب الناس لم تخدمه ضاحكة *** في الناس شتان بين الأم والأبِوقال العشاري:وأنت يماني الأصول ويانع الفروع *** وزكي الأم والأب والجدثم ذكر عبد العزيز الفشتالي الأم قائلاً:يا مولداً وبهِ الأيام قد عُقمت *** وهي الولائد عقم الأم بالولدِكذلك قال عنها عبد الغني النابلسي:لم يُدنس لهُ نسب بكفرٍ *** إذا ما الأم تظهر تزدرِيهثم أشد محمد الصفاقسي قائلاً:فتعطاه بنت الأم إن تكُ حيَّة *** وإلاّ فللّزوج المعصّب ذي الولا
في العصر الحديث
نختتم أشعار الأم التي ذكرها الشعراء خلال العصور الأدبية، وفي القرون الماضية، بما كتبه شعراء العصر الحديث عن الأم الحنون، نحو: أبو القاسم الشابي، وأحمد شوقي، وحافظ إبراهيم، وخليل مطران، وعلي الجارم، وعلي محمود طه المهندس، ومصطفى الغلاييني، ومصطفى صادق الرافعي، ومعروف الرصافي، وناصيف اليازجي، ونبدأ بنماذج شعراء هذا العصر بقول الشاعر أبي القاسم الشابي:الأمُ تلثم طفلها وتضمه *** حرمٌ سماويّ الجمال مُقدسوقوله الآخر عنها:فخرّت الأم حول *** الصبيّ تصرخ ويليأما الشاعر أحمد شوقي فقال في حق الأم:يسيرُ على أشلاء والده الفتى *** وينسى هناك المرضع الأم والأبِأو قوله عنها:فيقالُ الأم في موكبها *** ويُقال الحرم العالي المَصُونكما قال:وَصُن لغة يحق لها الصِيان *** فخير مظاهر الأم البيانوذكرها بقوله:فأشتغل القلب عليه وأشتغل *** وسارت الأم به على عجلثم قال شوقي أيضاً:فناحت الأم وصاحت واهاً *** إنّ المَعالي قتَلت فَتَــاهاكذلك أشاد الشاعر حافظ إبراهيم بمنزلة ومكانة الأم في المجتمع في قصيدته المشهورة ومنها قوله فيها:الأمُ مدرسة إذا أعدَدْتَها *** أعدَدْتَ شعباً طيبَ الأعراقِ
الأمُ روضٌ إن تعهده الحيا *** بالريِّ أورَق أيمّا إيرَاقِ
الأم أستاذ الأساتذة الأُلى *** شغَلَت مآثرهم مَدى الآفاقِوقال خليل مطران:نعمت الأمُ أنجبت خيرة الأولاد *** للبِّرِ والنَدى والوفــاءِوقال أيضاً:رأينا كمالَ الأم والبيت عندهم *** وحكمة فتيان وعفة خردأو قوله عنها:الأمُ شمس والثريا لكم *** أخت وما منكم سوى بدرثم قـــال:وأحنُو عليها حنية الأمِ مُشفِقاً *** وهيهات تحميها من البينِ أضلعيأما الشاعر علي الجارم فقال:هل أُفكر في الأمِ تندب حظها *** والزّوج يسكت والهين يتامىوقوله الآخر عنها:نسيتُ به أهلي وياربّ صاحب *** أبَرّ مِن ابنِ الأمِ قلباً وأنفعُكما كتب علي محمود طه المهندس عن الأم بقوله:دَعا فَلَبُوهُ صوت من عروبتهم *** كما يُلبي هتاف الأم أبنَاءُوكتب مصطفى الغلاييني قائلاً:وأطيعُ الأم دومــاً *** فهي روض البركاتأو قوله أيضاً:قالت الأم يابُني وعضّت *** بإكتآب أدرى الفتى ما تريدوللأديب مصطفى صادق الرافعي قوله عن الأم:تودعُك الدُنيا وتستقبل الدُجى *** كما ودّع الأم الرحيمة أطفالثم قال الشاعر معروف الرصافي:إن خدمنا فلا تريد جزاء *** ومِن الأمِ هل يُرادُ جزاءوقوله عنها:فحضن الأمِ مدرسة تسّامت *** بتربية البنين والبناتِأو كقوله الآخر:فعاش عيش الأم لم يوَفِه *** مَلبَسه ولا مطعمهوختام حديثنا عن أشعار الأم في الشعر العربي أبيات للشاعر ناصيف اليازجي منها قوله:ألِف هذي الحياة جدد في الأم *** نفس أنسابها فطالها الحنينثم قوله:المالُ يُفرِّقُ بين الأم والولد فذاك *** أدنى نسيب عند كلِ يـدوقوله أيضاً:هي الأم التي ضمّت بَنِيها *** إلى أحشائِها ترجو الثواباوأخيراً قوله عنها وهو:يا أيّها الأم الحزينة أجملي صبراً *** فإنّ الصّبر خير طبيب

صورة الأم في ذاكرة الشعراء

----------


## بياض الثلج

((ظلمتني أمي ))
أنا فتـاة في زهرة عمري…وريعان شبابي..لم أتمتع بأم تسقيني دفئها الحـاني..أمي تظن أني لها خــادمة لاتعرف مني سوى اطبــخي..،، اغسـلي..،، بل وترفع صوتــها علي أحيانا..
أمـي لطالما عاتبتني لـترك خدمتها لإخوتي الصغـار..فأنا  لم أكــن أمـــاً بعد! ظلمتني أمي،،ظلمتني أمي،،ظلمتني!!
..عبارات ترددت على مسمعي كثيرا...فأ ثارت شجوني وشفقتي لتلك…هل لتلك البنـت؟! حاشا وكلا...بل لتلك الأم الحنــون فتذكرت حديث من لاينطق عن الهوى صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه (..أن تلد الأمــة ربتها)…

فقلت في نفسي كفـى كفـى كفـى أيتها البنت العــاقة أتريدين رفاهيـة أكثر من عيشـك بين أكناف أمـك..مابالك كل كلمة تخرج من فاه أمـك تتهمينها بجمود أحاسيسها تجاهك..هل أغرتك المسلسلات الهـابطة ؟!..أم تصنع من طرف يدس السم باسم الوئام!!
أيـا بنيـة لمـاذا نظرتك قصرتيها لإشباع عـواطفك في كل لحظة..
وتظنين أنك المظلـومة في كل مرة..والعجـب ماجرى على لسانك من قول أنـا مراهقـةأحتـاج لجرعات من ألفاظ الحنـان صبح مساء حتى أن المراهقة في نظـرك بدأت تزيد فيها الفئـات العمرية مع تزايد عمرك..ماأخشاه أن يأتي سن رشـدك وتقولي أنا مراهقة!
فـكري رويـاً..هل عـاشت أمنا عائشة رضي الله عنها وأمهات المؤمنين فترة المـراهقة التي تدعيـنها..أم أن هذه المرحلة في علم النفس بحثت في تنقيبها لمعـرفة صغيرها وكبيرهـا لأنك وجدتيها تـلامس رغبتك وهواك وغفلت عن كتـاب من عندالله العزيز الحكيـم القائل..
( وَوَصَّيْنَا الإ نسَانَ بِوَالِدَيْهِ حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ وَهْنًا عَلَى وَهْنٍ وَفِصَالُهُ فِي عَامَيْنِ أَنِ اشْكُرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيْكَ إِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ)...
أمـا فكرت يومـاً في تغير سلوكك ،وانتقاء عباراتك لأمك،وخفض جناح الذل لها بقولك وفعلك، هـلا أسمعتيها الكـلمات البارة منسـاقة بالقبلات الحـارة على رأسها ويداها بـل ورجلاها..فهي وربي لحظات لاأستطيع وصف روعتها..فرائحـة عبير الأم الفواحـة يقف قلمي حيال وصفها واعلمي أنك لن تجدي تلك الرائحة الزكية حتى في الأسـواق العالمية..
فلا تفتري خدمةً لأمـك إذ هي من الواجبات عليك...
وتذكـري أن همك، وغمك ، وإخفـاقك ، ماهو إلا من عقوقك لأمك..
وسأسألك سؤال..فاجعليه دوماً في البال..أيرضيك صنيعك لأمك من ابنة لك في المسـتقبل؟!
وقبل أن أُ ودعك بـكُليماتي هذه.. جالت في خاطرتي عبارات أمك المكلومة التي لم تستطع بوح خـلجات نفسها إلا بدموع منهالة..حاولت تفسير كل عـَبرة... فأرعي لهـا سمعك وقلبك..
بنـيتي..يؤلـمني شكـواك لصويحباتك عني..بنيتي..كم من شكوى أعلنتيها بين المـلأ في تلفاز،وفاكس،وبريد، تشكين فيها من أمـك..
لـم أعقل ماسمعته أذناي، صابني الذهول حتى ساورني الشك أنه ليس صوت بنيتي.، ولااسمها.. ولاتعبير ألفاظها!!
بنيتي..هل تنتظرين الرحمة المفعمة من هـؤلاء أكثر مني!!!
بنيتي..أتناسيتي سهر الليالي الـطوال لأجلك..بنيتي..أنسيتي ذرف  الدمع لتعبـك حتى يظن الرائي أني المتعبة لحـالك..
بنيـتي كنت أحلم بذلك اليـوم الذي أراك فيه يـافعة..
بنيتي ...كم مجلس من مجالس النساء تركته مع أن نفسي تواقة له خشـية أن أ ُقصــر في تربيتك وتعليمك...
بنـيتي..ها أنا كبر سنـي..فوهن العظم مني..واشتعل الشيب برأسي منتـظرة ثمرة البـذرة التي تعهدت سقايتها..بنيتي..بلغ الضعف مني مبلغه فلم أعـد أنتـقي جمال العبارة في كل ماأحادثك به..فعباراتي ضغوط الحياة وهمومها أضاعتها مني..لكن يابنيتي حـبك في قلبي لن يضيع..وكـَذب من قال سأعوضك عن حنان أمـك..
فحــبك بين حـنان صدري يزيد ولـو بلغت العمر المـديد..
فحــبك بين حـنان صدري يزيد ولـو بلغت العمر المـديد..

----------


## بياض الثلج

ماذا حدث هنا ؟؟ هل نجحنا هل نتوقف كيف نمضي ؟؟؟ 

الجواب متروك للجميع دون استثناء

----------


## دموع الورد

*فـي عيـد الام**
بقلم : عبير المجالي* 
*تحتفظ الذاكرة في الحادي والعشرين من كل عام بمناسبة رائعة لتكريم الأم أحب مخلوق لقلوبنا اعترافاً بفضلها ودورها المميز ،و يأبى الحزن بهذا اليوم إلا أن يكون و تهرب الدمعة و تترقرق في المقل تتعاقبها تنهيدة حزن غائرة ونحن نستمع إلى "ست الحبايب" أغنية شجية بصوت عذب تمس وترا حساسا في النفس ، ونبكي حتى لو كنا نعيش قرب أمهاتنا ولنا آلاف الأسباب للبكاء ،ربما هو شعور بالتقصير تجاه هذه الأم،أو لإحساسناكم هن عظيمات لا يتوقفن عن العطاء يتحاملن على سنوات عمرهن ليجددن عطاء متواصل.* 
*ربما نتسائل ما خسارة الأم التي تحترق لتضيء حياة الآخرين ، التي تقتصد من نصيبها في الحياة لتوفره لأسرتها وأبنائها ؟ للأسف أحيانا تكون الحقيقة مرّة كالعلقم نجد ام تشكي من جفاء أولادها وسوء معاملتهم لها، و نكرانهم للجميل.. وأم أوقفت حياتها على أولادها، تقوم بدور الأب والأم، وظلت ترعى أولادها بكل طاقتها، حتى تخرجوا من الجامعة، وتزوجوا، واستقل كل منهم بحياته، ولم يعودوا يزورونها إلا في المناسبات، فأصبحت تعلّق نظرها على صور الأحباب وكأنها تحاول شمّ رائحة بخور الأعزاء، تلك الأمهات خسرن الحب ولم يخسرن العمر. وكثير من الأبناء العاقون أودعوا أمهاتهم في دور وملاجئ العجزة والمسنين ،بعدما بلغن من الكبر عتيا ونكسن في الخلق ،والبعض ترك امه بلا معيل عندما كبرت وغزا الهرم حياتها واشتعل الرأس شيبا ،مسكينة هي الأم فمنذ حصولها على هذا اللقب الجميل الثمين بدأت برحلة العطاء المزينة بحباتِ الدموعٍ .* 
*ما الهدية التي تنتظرها هذه المرأة التي احتضنتك في جسدها يوما و رعتك طوال أيام حياتك، وكبرتُ في حضنها تتخبط بأريج رائحتها ..ماذا تحتاج هذه المرأة التي تتحصن الحياة وتتظاهر أمام الجميع بالقوة حتى لو كان لا يضاهيها أحدا وهْنا وضعفا، لا تعش لنفسها ساعةً واحدة تصطنع دائماً الابتسامة حتى لو افتقرت السعادة. تتكاثف همومها في مآقيها ولا تمطر دمعاً لكي لا يشفق عليها احد.*
*أنها لا تنتظر كعكة كبيرة تتناول معها الصبر وطول البال ولا باقة ورد حمراء جميلة تشمها بعد ان غاب عنها العبق والبخور ،هي بحاجه لبرها ورعاية حقوقها وطاعتها وهذا حق أوجبه الله عز وجل واقرن عبادته بطاعة الوالدين وحذر تحذيرا شديدا من معصيتهم. كرّمها الإسلام أحسن تكريم فجعل البر بها والتذكير بحقوقها حقاً مشروعاً طوال السنة، لأنه لا يكفي يوم واحد سنويا لتكريم الأم التي حملتنا كرها ووضعتنا كرها .*
*أمي عندما انظر اليك وقد اضعفت السنوات كيانك اتذكر كم ضمه وقبله ودمعه اعطيتها لي راضيه لا تطلبين عليها اجراً ولاشكراً انما حباً وكرماً . اسمحي لي اليوم ان أحكي للعالم مشاعري وأنقش عواطفي على ظهر يدي، امي إن صغر العالم فأنت تبقين كبيره بقلبك الذي يتسع لكل حب وبحنانك الذي يفوق كل التصورات ، دعيني اقبل أنامل لا تستحق سوى القبل ،وتتجمع على أوتارها كل الألحان فأرى فيها حكاية أرض ووطنِ....رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 








امي يا حنونة
انت الدر ..... واثمن
انت اللؤلؤ ... وانصع
مثل الماسة بتلالي
انت شمعة بتضوي
ضويتي لي حياتي

******
امي في قلبي والروح
علمتيني كيف اكون
حملتيني ورضعتيني
ربيتيني ودللتيني
ضربتيني وصادقتيني
خليتيني احبك حب جنون

*****
امي يا وردة مزيونة
ما في احلى منك في هالكون
وانا صغيرة مسحتي دمعاتي
وانا كبيرة بحطك بالعيون 
****
عمري ما بنسى ضحكاتك
عمري ما بنسى لمساتك
وبروحاتي وبجياتي 
وبرضالك كتير علي
بيقولوا الجنات تحت اقدامك
وانت احلى جناتي
شو بشتاق لقعداتك
شو بشتاق لاكلاتك
انت يا احلى الستات
انت يا نور عيني وحياتي
[/align]*

----------


## بياض الثلج

احترقتْ أمي ، ولنْ أنسى
كمْ قاستْ أمي وكم عانتْ

فحضارةُ أرضيْ بِقـدرتها
لِكفاحِكِ أمي قـدْ دانـتْ

وصخورُ الدنيا برمّــتها
بحنانِكِ أمّـي قــدْ لانتْ

فإلــه الكونِ يُبـــاركها
وجنانُ الخُلِدلِمنْ داسـتْ

وحبيبُ الرحمنِ الهاديْ
يوصيني بأمي مـا عاشتْ

يوصيني بطاعتـها دَوْمَـا ً
وَبِـوُدِّ صَديْقِ.. إنْ ماتَتْ

فحياةُ النُّـورِ، هِـيَ أنْتِ
وحياتي بدونِك ِقدْ بانَتْ

فحيــاةُ النُّـورِ هـيَ أنْتِ
وحياتي بِنُورِكِ قَدْ بَانَتْ

وصَغَارُ النَّفْسِ بعـصيانك
إنْ كُنْتُ فَعَلْتُ،فَقَدْ هَانَتْ

----------


## بياض الثلج



----------


## بياض الثلج

*مسح دموعه بالمخدة التي احتضنت نشيجه  ليال طويلة*

*ألقى بالمخدة بعيدا*

*مسح آخر دمعة ترقرقت في عينيه  بظاهر  يده*

*استجمع بقايا قوة في  جسده*

*وضعها كلها في عينيه  المنهكتين*

*ركض إلى حيث كان يجلس  أبوه*

*نظر إليه وعلامتي استفهام كبريين  ترتسم في كلا الوجهين*

*كانت شفتا أبيه من بدأت  الكلام*

*ما بك....؟؟؟* 

*دموع أخرى غلبته.....تحشرت الكلمات  في حلقه.....*

*من بين ارتجافات  الأحرف....ونشيج  حاول أن يكتمه قال*

*أين أمي.....؟؟؟*

*أريد أمي*

*أجابه بصوت هادىء.....هذه  أمك*

*ألم أحضر لك أما بدل  تلك.......؟؟*

*هذه أمك..............*

*صرخ الطفل بكل الفقد الذي يعشش  داخله*

*لا .......هذه ليست أمي*

*ليست لها رائحة أمي*

*صوتها ليس كصوت أمي*

*فأنا أعرفه منذ زمن  بعيييييييييييييييييد*

*منذ أن كنت في مكان ما....لا  أعلمه*

*كنت أسمع صوتها*

*وأشتم رائحتها*

*هذه ليست أمي*

* عندما تحضنني....لا أسمع دقات قلب  أمي التي سمعتها في عالمي الذي كنت فيه*

*أمي التي أبحث عنها لها يد  ناعمة*

*مثل الماء*

*كنت عندما أنظر في عينيها....أرى  بريقا....وشعاعا.....أرى شيئا لا أعرفه*

*هو شيء يلمسني....يغلفني.....ثم  يسكنني*

*هذه ليست أمي*

*لا ألمح في عينيها ذلك الدفء ولا ذلك  الشيء الجميل الذي تعودت أن أجده كلما  عدت إلى البيت*

*نعم*

*كنت أجدأنفاسا.....كنت أجد في البيت  روحا..... كنت أجد في البيت حياة......*

*قلت لك هذه  أمك.......!!!!!*

*وأنا أقول لك.....*

*لا......... هذه ليست  أمي*

*هي لا تشبهها في  شيء*

*هي تحاول أن تكون أمي*

*لكنها ليست أمي*

*أريد أمي*

*خارت قواه التي استجمعها*

*عادت دموعه إلى انهمارها*

*نظر إلى أبيه.....وحزن العالم اختزله  في عينيه*

*قال له.....هذه ليست أمي*

*ما كانت يوما أمي*

*ركض إلى غرفته*

*بحث عن مخدته التي  ألقاها*

*وضعها على فراشه*

*جمع طيفها الذي ما بارح  المكان*

*أسكنه في مقلتيه*

*ثم أكمل.....النشيج*

----------


## d.beckham

والله والله الموضوع كتير جميل جدا

----------


## دموع الورد

البوم امي هي الوطن الجديد 







حضن امي - فضل وانغام 
http://www.sm3na.com/song34609.html

حضن امي - ريمكس
http://www.sm3na.com/song34610.html

حضن امي - ريمكس 2
http://www.sm3na.com/song34611.html

امي هي الوطن - ماجد المهندس
http://www.sm3na.com/song34612.html

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (69):   :SnipeR (69):   :SnipeR (69):

----------


## دموع الورد

*                      ليت الدنيــا                      مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني                      ***

  *                      من الجميل أن تكون سيارتك الفخمه                      الجديده ومن الرائع أن تكون لديك فيلا عظيمة وزوجه جميلة                      وأموال                      لا                      حصر لها ولكن الأجمل من هذا كله أن تكون لديك أم 
                      تقبلها كل صباح فتقول                      :                       الله يرضى عليك يا وليدي                      ..
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      يخجل الكثير من الأبناء من أمهاتهم ويحسون بالخزي 
                      وهم                      يمشون معها إو يأخذونها إلى مكان ما 
                      وعلى العكس تماما تفتخر الأم عندما                      يأخذها ولدها إلى                      السوق أو إلى بيت أحد الأقارب ... فعلا ما                      أروع                      الأمهات وما أقسى الأبناء                      ..
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      قبل أن تزوج ابنتك لأحد الشباب المتقدمين لطلب يدها
                      لا                      تسأل عن أخلاقه ودينه وأصله وماله ووظيفته 
                      فقط .. لا تنسى سؤالا مهما هو                      :                       كيف يعامل الولد أمه                      وأبوه ؟!
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      كل واحد يفكر في إرسال هدية لزوجته أو لصديق                      عزيز
                      الله يخلي المصلحة ولكن هل يفكر أحدنا بمفاجأة                      أمه بهدية                      ؟!
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      ربما                      لا تعرف حجم الحب الذي يكنه قلب أمك لك ولكن 
                      عندما تتزوج وتنجب الأبناء                      ستعرف مقدار الحب 
                      الذي يكنه الآباء لأبنائهم* 

  * ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      كل                      شيء يعوض في هذه الدنيا ، زوجتك ستطلقها 
                      وتتزوج من هي أفضل منها ، أبنائك  ستنجب غيرهم ،
                      أموالك ستجمع غيرها ولكن أمك هي الشيء الوحيد                      الذي                      إذا ذهب لا يعود أبدا                      !!
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      بعض الأبناء يعتقدون أن الأم مجرد خادمة تطبخ وتنظف وتوقظ في                      الصباح ،* 

  *                      ولكن الفرق الوحيد بينها                      وبين الخادمة هو أن الخادمة تأخذ راتباً*

  * والأم                      تعمل ليلاً ونهاراً وببــــلاش                      !!
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      بعض الأبناء لم يعرفوا قيمة أمهاتهم بعد كما                      أنهم لن 
                      يعرفوا إلا عندما تأتي زوجة الأب أو تنتقل روح 
                      أمهم إلى                      عنان السماء                      !
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      كم واحد منا يقبل يد أمه وكم واحد منا يقبل رأسها وكم 
                      واحد منا                      يكلمها باحترام وأدب .. لو نظر كل 
                      واحد منا إلى أسلوب تعامله مع أمه لوجد                      نفسه عاقا
                      وجاحدا ومجرما ..!
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      ذكر بالقرآن و يشهد التاريخ أن                      كل من عاق أمه لم يرَ 
                      الخير والسعادة في حياته ، كما يشهد التاريخ أن 
                      كل من أساء إلى أمه أساء إليه أبنائه ، ويشهد التاريخ 
                      أن الأم هي                      صاحبة أعظم جميل يتلقاه الإنسان 
                      كما يشهد بأنها تتلقى أعظم جحود يتوقعه                      البشر على مر التاريخ                      !!
                    ...
                      ** ليت الدنيــا مثـل أمي...أزعلها وتراضيني ***

  *                      يقول أحمد شوقي أن الأم مدرسة ويقول بعض الأبناء 
                      أن الأم مؤسسة نظافة وخدمات عامة                      !
                      بعد وفاة الأم وهداية الأبناء                      يتمنى كل عاق أن تخرج أمه
                      رأسها من قبرها ليقبلها ويقول لها                      : 
                      أمـــاه ... سامحيني                      !!
                    ..لأجلكِ                      أمي وحقك أكبر..* 

  

  * 
*

----------


## بياض الثلج

ღ♥ღ أمي الحبيبة ღ♥ღ 

  *ღ♥ღ  إهداء إلى  روح المرحومة ღ♥ღ* *أمي الحبيبة*
*
*  **     ***
أمي 
يا نبع  الحنان .... يا هبة الرحمن
أمي 
يا أحلى كلمة ينطق بها اللسان 
وأعذب  أغنية يتغنى بها الإنسان 
أمي 
يا أجمل وردة في البستان
يا من رائحتها  تفوق* * رائحة العطر  والريحان 
أمي 
يا رمز الوجود ... ونور الحياة  
يا رمز العطاء والحنان  
و القلب الصافي ... و النفس الطاهرة

عندما أتحدث عن عاطفة الأمومة 
فأنا أترجم ما  بي من أحاسيس ممزوجة* * بدمي  وعواطفي
فحب الأم* * لا يجاريه أو  يعلوه حب شخص آخر
* *في كل يوم  يمر 
يتجدد حب الأم*  *بقلب  الإنسان ومشاعره 
مهما مرت به من ظروف
فالأم حب متواصل دائم*  *في وجودها  او في غيابها
* *كم هي  رائعـــــــة هذه الكلمـــــــــة
(( أمـــــــــــــــــي  ))
إنهــــــــــــــا نبع عطاء
لا ينتهي ولا يجف

آآآآآهٍ
تبقى الآهات تمزقني 
كورقة  الخريف* * سقطت من  شجرة كبيرة
رحلتِ يا أمي رحمة الله عليكِ
إلى الحياة الآخرة
رحلتِ وبقي  منكِ*  *عطر الذكر  ودعاء لا ينقطع

من غيرك يا أمي *  *إليه  سأشكي
وعلى حضنه سأرتمي 
أحن إليكِ يا أمي*  *وحنيني  يمزق أضلعي 
أتمزق ألف مرة في اليوم* * يا أمي  
كلما سمعت من ينادي أمه 
وأنا اليتيمة التي هاجرت كلمة أمي شفتاها *  *
آآآآآآهٍ يا أمي  لو تعلمين
كم يقتلني الحنين إليكِ
وأنا وحدي في هذا العالم*  *بلا صدر  حنون
كلما ضاقت بي الدنيا*  *كان حضنكِ  هو وسادتي
كانت يداكِ منديلاً*  *يجفف لي  دموعي
بفقدانكِ يا أمي* * فقدت  القلب الذي أحبني وعلمني
كيف أحب وكيف الحب يكون* ** *أحزاني  أكبر من كلماتي*  * حروفي  تهرب إكبارا* * لإمرأة  عظيمة مثلكِ
تهرب حروفي لأنها تعلم*  *أنها لن  توفيكِ حقكِ
لو كتبت ألف كلمة وألف ألف كتاب 

أمي 
أعلم ان كل حرف مما كتبت لن  تقرئيه
لأنكِ في عالم آخر غير عالمنا 
ولكنكِ علمتيني يوماً وقلتِ  لي
بنيتي كلما اشتد بكِ الحنين إليً*  *ولم اكن  بجانبكِ
تطلعي إلى السماء* * حيث سأكون  مع النجوم 
وها أنا أرسل همسات ولوعات ابنة*  *قد فقدت  
أغلى إنسانة في هذا الكون ..* *
أعلم أنني لست  الوحيدة* * التي عانت  فراق أمها 
وفراق أعز أحبابها في الوطن
وتسكن وحيدة في بلاد غريبة  ..
* *أمي في هذا  العالم أنا وحيدة 
من بعدك يا أمي أنا 
غريبـة .. غريبـة .. غريبـة ..  غريبـة
* *أمي اشتاق  إليكِ وأحن إليكِ 
أمي أتسمعينني!!!!

الحزن يسكنني منذ رحيلكِ 
منذ فراقكِ  الأبدي
ويزداد حزني يوماً بعد يوم
و رحيلكِ وفراقكِ* * يمتص دمي  شيئا فشيئا 
أصبحت متشحة بالسواد من داخلي 
ما عدت أقوى 
رغم إيماني  بالقدر وتلذذي بالمواقف 
إلا أنني حين فقدتكِ
لا أجد سوى البكاء 
الذي  يريحني كثيراً
والدعاء لكِ والرحمة
ففي جنة الخلد مثواكِ يا أمي 
رحمكِ  الله رحمة واسعة*  *وأسكنكِ  فسيح جناته

وهذا حال الدنيا  
لم يبقى لي غير الصبر* * على قضاء  الله وقدره 
ولا اعتراض على حكمه وبلائِه
ولكن يبقى  بالقلب أسى* * وبالعين  شذى
ويبقى حزني عليكِ
* *فيا  أمي
في جنان الخلد أدعوا لكِ 
ومن قلبي أحن لقلبكِ العطوف الكبير 
كم  أفتقدكِ يا أرق وأحن أم

( رحمة الله  عليكٍ يا أمي ) 
* *الله يحفظ  كل أم في هذا الوجود 
آميـــــــــــــن يا رب العالمين
 
*   **
 * * 
 * * 


  **    **   **   **

----------


## The Gentle Man



----------


## بياض الثلج

لأمي , مغزلها 
يغزلُ العمر ...
خيطاً رفيعاً , من الآه 
كانت تبلُ اصابعها – اذا انقطع الخيط من حسرة -
ثم تفتله
فمن ذا الذي , سوف يفتلُ خيط الزمان ...
إذا ما تقطّع بالآه – يا قرة العين –
من ذا .... ؟
فما زلتُ في حضنها الناحل القروي المشاكس 
أبكي إذا دار مغزلها بالشجون .
وأُبصرها خلسه
ثم أرنو لقلبي !
أما زال يشجيك موّالها 
كلما دار فيك الزمان ... ودار
فمن يرجع العمر – هذا السراب الجميل - ولو مرة ؟!!

عدنان الصائغ

----------


## mylife079



----------


## اسلام الدولات

بهديها عيوني وكل حياتي

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكورة كلمات في غايه الروعه 
الله يرحم كل ام انتقلت الى رحمه الله تعالى ويجعلهن في جنان الخلد 
وربي يطول عمر كل ام موجوده

----------


## سوار &

كلام جميل عن الام


ماهـــوالأجـمـــل؟ 

من الجميل أن يكون لديك مرسيدس جديدة ومن الرائع أن تكون لديك فيلا 
عظيمة وزوجة جميلة وأموال لا حصر لها .. ولكن …


الأجمل من هذه كله أن تكون لديك أم 
تقبلها كل صباح فتقول لك: الله يرضى عليك يا ولدي . 
يخجل الكثير من الأبناء من أمهاتهم ويحسون بالخزي وهم يمشون معها

إو يأخذونها إلى مكان ما 

وعلى العكس تماما تفتخر الأم عندما 
يأخذها ولدها إلى السوق أو إلى بيت أحد الأقارب ... 

فعلا ما أروع الأمهات وما أقسى الأبناء ... 

قبل أن تزوج ابنتك لأحد الشباب المتقدمين لطلب يدها 

لا تسأل عن أخلاقه ودينه وأصله وماله ووظيفته فقط .. 

لا تنسى سؤالا مهما هو : كيف يعامل الولد أمه وأبوه ؟ ! 

كل واحد يفكر في إرسال هدية لزوجته أو لصديق عزيز الله يخلي المصلحة 

ولكن هل يفكر أحدنا بمفاجأة أمه بهدية ؟ ! 

ربما لا تعرف حجم الحب الذي يكنه قلب أمك لك 

ولكن عندما تتزوج وتنجب الأبناء 
ستعرف مقدار الحب الذي يكنه الآباء لأبنائهم 
وإذا لم تحس بعد ذلك بمقدار الحب الذي أحدثك عنه الآن 

فتأكد يا أخى الكريم بأن قلبك هو مجرد صخرة صماء ! 

كل شيء يعوض في هذه الدنيا ، زوجتك ستطلقها وتتزوج من هي أفضل منها ، 

أبنائك ستنجب غيرهم ، أموالك ستجمع غيرها 

ولكن أمك هي الشيء الوحيد الذي إذا ذهب لا يعود أبدا !! 

بعض الأبناء يعتقدون أن الأم مجرد خادمة تطبخ وتنظف وتوقظ في الصباح ،

ولكن الفرق الوحيد بينها وبين الخادمة هوأن الخادمة تأخذ راتبا

والأم تعمل ليلا ونهارا وببــــلاش !! 

بعض الأبناء لم يعرفوا قيمة أمهاتهم بعد 

كما أنهم لن يعرفوا إلا عندما تأتي زوجة الأب 

أو تنتقل روح أمهم إلى عنان السماء ! 

كم واحد منا يقبل يد أمه وكم واحد منا يقبل رأسها وكم واحد منا يكلمها باحترام وأدب .. 

لو نظر كل واحد منا إلى أسلوب تعامله مع أمه لوجد نفسه عاقا وجاحدا.. 


أن كل من عق أمه لم يرَ الخير والسعادة في حياته، 

أن كل من أساء إلى أمه أساء إليه أبناؤه

----------


## mylife079

الحمد لله على سلامة والدتك ( بياض الثلج ) أتمنا لها الشفاء العاجل 

ما عليها شر ان شاء الله

----------


## ورده السعاده

ليس دائما ً: تقول أمي الحقيقة !!..
ثماني مرات : كذبت أمي عليّ !!!...



تبدأ القصة عند ولادتي ، فكنت الابن الوحيد في أسرة شديدة الفقر





فلم يكن لدينا من الطعام ما يكفينا ....

وإذا وجدنا في يوم من الأيام بعضا ًمن الأرز لنأكله ويسد جوعنا :

كانت أمي تعطيني نصيبها .. وبينما كانت تحوِّل الأرز من طبقها إلى

طبقي كانت تقول : يا ولدي تناول هذا الأرز ، فأنا لست جائعة ..

وكانت هذه كذبتها الأولى



وعندما كبرت أنا شيئا قليلا كانت أمي تنتهي من شئون المنزل وتذهب

للصيد في نهر صغير بجوار منزلنا ، وكان عندها أمل أن أتناول سمكة قد

تساعدني على أن أتغذى وأنمو ، وفي مرة من المرات استطاعت بفضل

الله أن تصطاد سمكتين ، أسرعت إلى البيت وأعدت الغذاء ووضعت

السمكتين أمامي فبدأت أنا أتناول السمكة الأولى شيئا فشيئا ، وكانت أمي

تتناول ما يتبقى من اللحم حول العظام والشوك ، فاهتز قلبي لذلك ،

وضعت السمكة الأخرى أمامها لتأكلها ، فأعادتها أمامي فورا وقالت :

يا ولدي تناول هذه السمكة أيضا ، ألا تعرف أني لا أحب السمك ..

وكانت هذه كذبتها الثانية




وعندما كبرت أنا كان لابد أن ألتحق بالمدرسة ، ولم يكن معنا من المال 

ما يكفي مصروفات الدراسة ، ذهبت أمي إلى السوق واتفقت مع موظف بأحد 

محال الملابس أن تقوم هي بتسويق البضاعة بأن تدور على المنازل 

وتعرض الملابس على السيدات ، وفي ليلة شتاء ممطرة ، تأخرت أمي في 

العمل وكنت أنتظرها بالمنزل ، فخرجت أبحث عنها في الشوارع المجاورة ، 

ووجدتها تحمل البضائع وتطرق أبواب البيوت ، فناديتها : أمي ، هيا نعود 

إلى المنزل فالوقت متأخر والبرد شديد وبإمكانك أن تواصلي العمل في الصباح ، 

فابتسمت أمي وقالت لي : يا ولدي.. أنا لست مرهقة ..

وكانت هذه كذبتها الثالثة



وفي يوم كان اختبار آخر العام بالمدرسة ، أصرت أمي على الذهاب معي ، 

ودخلت أنا ووقفت هي تنتظر خروجي في حرارة الشمس المحرقة ، 

وعندما دق الجرس وانتهى الامتحان خرجت لها فاحتضنتني بقوة ودفء 

وبشرتني بالتوفيق من الله تعالى ، ووجدت معها كوبا فيه مشروب كانت 

قد اشترته لي كي أتناوله عند خروجي ، فشربته من شدة العطش حتى ارتويت ، 

بالرغم من أن احتضان أمي لي : كان أكثر بردا وسلاما ، وفجأة نظرت 

إلى وجهها فوجدت العرق يتصبب منه ، فأعطيتها الكوب على الفور وقلت لها : 

اشربي يا أمي ، فردت : يا ولدي اشرب أنت ، أنا لست عطشانة .. 

وكانت هذه كذبتها الرابعة



وبعد وفاة أبي كان على أمي أن تعيش حياة الأم الأرملة الوحيدة ، وأصبحت 

مسئولية البيت تقع عليها وحدها ، ويجب عليها أن توفر جميع الاحتياجات ، 

فأصبحت الحياة أكثر تعقيدا وصرنا نعاني الجوع ، كان عمي رجلا طيبا 

وكان يسكن بجانبنا ويرسل لنا ما نسد به جوعنا ، وعندما رأى الجيران 

حالتنا تتدهور من سيء إلى أسوأ ، نصحوا أمي بأن تتزوج رجلا ينفق 

علينا فهي لازالت صغيرة ، ولكن أمي رفضت الزواج قائلة : 

أنا لست بحاجة إلى الحب ..

وكانت هذه كذبتها الخامسة



وبعدما انتهيت من دراستي وتخرجت من الجامعة ، حصلت على وظيفة 

إلى حد ما جيدة ، واعتقدت أن هذا هو الوقت المناسب لكي تستريح أمي 

وتترك لي مسؤولية الإنفاق على المنزل ، وكانت في ذلك الوقت لم يعد 

لديها من الصحة ما يعينها على أن تطوف بالمنازل ، فكانت تفرش فرشا 

في السوق وتبيع الخضروات كل صباح ، فلما رفضت أن تترك العمل 

خصصت لها جزءا من راتبي ، فرفضت أن تأخذه قائلة : 

يا ولدي احتفظ بمالك ، إن معي من المال ما يكفيني ..

وكانت هذه كذبتها السادسة



وبجانب عملي واصلت دراستي كي أحصل على درجة الماجيستير ، 

وبالفعل نجحت وارتفع راتبي ، ومنحتني الشركة الألمانية التي أعمل بها 

الفرصة للعمل بالفرع الرئيسي لها بألمانيا ، فشعرت بسعادة بالغة ، 

وبدأت أحلم ببداية جديدة وحياة سعيدة ، وبعدما سافرت وهيأت الظروف ، 

اتصلت بأمي أدعوها لكي تأتي للإقامة معي ، ولكنها لم تحب أن تضايقني 

وقالت : يا ولدي .. أنا لست معتادة على المعيشة المترفة ...

وكانت هذه كذبتها السابعة


كبرت أمي وأصبحت في سن الشيخوخة ، وأصابها مرض السرطان اللعين ، 

وكان يجب أن يكون بجانبها من يمرضها ، ولكن ماذا أفعل فبيني وبين 

أمي الحبيبة بلاد ، تركت كل شيء وذهبت لزيارتها في منزلنا ، فوجدتها 

طريحة الفراش بعد إجراء العملية ، عندما رأتني حاولت أمي أن تبتسم لي 

ولكن قلبي كان يحترق لأنها كانت هزيلة جدا وضعيفة ، ليست أمي 

التي أعرفها ، انهمرت الدموع من عيني ولكن أمي حاولت أن تواسيني 

فقالت : لا تبكي يا ولدي فأنا لا أشعر بالألم ...

وكانت هذه كذبتها الثامنة




وبعدما قالت لي ذلك ، أغلقت عينيها ، فلم تفتحهما بعدها أبدا ...



إلى كل من ينعم بوجود أمه في حياته :
حافظ على هذه النعمة قبل أن تحزن على فقدانها 
وإلى كل من فقد أمه الحبيبة :
تذكر دائما كم تعبت من أجلك 

وادع الله تعالى لها بالرحمة والمغفرة 


 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## mylife079

كل عام وانتي بخير يا اغلى ام في الدنياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]كل عام وانتن بخير يا امهات العالم ..

ويا غاليتي امي الحبيبة .. كل عام وانتِ بألف خير

[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج



----------

